# Post your Xeon Quad and Dual core overclocking results here



## trt740 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Post your Xeon Quad and Xeon Dual core overclocking results here*

So far my Xeon 3210 Quad is  at 8x470 or 3.704ghz at 1.424v. This is much lower voltage than my Q6600 GO Quad and a much higher FSB I could not break 450 using a 8x multipler stable 24/7. I could bench but not run it 24/7 unless I used a 9x multipler, and at this voltage I could only run at 3.520ghz .


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 2, 2008)

2x L5310@2.3GHz. Will increase when Seaburg is available in stores. They are released and can be bought, no stock to be found in .eu though. Probably in a month or so.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 2, 2008)

Any recommendations on a (smallish) mainboard for running 2 x Xeons for 8-core .  PCIx16 needed of course


----------



## trt740 (Jan 3, 2008)

trt740 said:


> This chip is unreal does 3.2ghz at 1.168v 8x 400









*I was right 3.312ghz at 1.168v 8x414fsb on some of the lowest voltage I've seen, approaching a 1300mghz overclock.*


----------



## VeDz (Jan 3, 2008)

Can you do a super pi test please!!

I would love to see what a Xeon at 3.7 does on it.


----------



## hat (Jan 3, 2008)

wow server chips are really good


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 3, 2008)

Completely Bonkers said:


> Any recommendations on a (smallish) mainboard for running 2 x Xeons for 8-core .  PCIx16 needed of course



Supermicro X7DVL-L, only PCIe x8 though. Then again as far as I know there aren't any alternatives. The rest are either proprietary form factors or eATX


----------



## niko084 (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks nice! See this is what Dan and I have been telling some of you guys...

Xeon FTW!

I had 4.0ghz out of my Xeon 3070 @ 1.45


----------



## trt740 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Okay the max i can bench at*



VeDz said:


> Can you do a super pi test please!!
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see what a Xeon at 3.7 does on it.




As you can see I cranked the voltage to get her to max benching speed ( about 1700mghz oced) going from 3.76 to 3.88ghz takes a bunch of voltage part of the problem is this motherboards bios is wacked and my new board is comming so take all this with a grain of salt . Still thats a very high FSB for a quad. It will boot at 3.9ghz but only completes half the bench.


----------



## technicks (Jan 4, 2008)

Pretty impressive. Is the voltage accurate in CPUZ?
Looks like they are a bit similar to the normal Quads voltage wise.
To get past 3.7/3.8 they need a big voltage boost.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 4, 2008)

technicks said:


> Pretty impressive. Is the voltage accurate in CPUZ?
> Looks like they are a bit similar to the normal Quads voltage wise.
> To get past 3.7/3.8 they need a big voltage boost.



your forgetting this is with a 8 multipler not a 9 like the Q6600 has. With a Q6600 you would be lucky to break 460fsb

here is stock to compare it with


----------



## trt740 (Jan 4, 2008)

*my Q6600 couldn't do this at this voltage or fsb for that matter*

but maybe I had a bad one you be the judge


----------



## trt740 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Here is super PI at a very low voltage my q6600 could match this either*



trt740 said:


> but maybe I had a bad one you be the judge



at this voltage


----------



## VeDz (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the benchmarks! I was actually debating whether to go with X3210 or a Q6600, the Xeon is cheaper by $30. I think I will go with the Xeon.


----------



## snuif09 (Jan 4, 2008)

is a xeon good for gaming i think not but maybe im wrong. 
if so ill get a nice server/gaming combo


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 4, 2008)

Now if you go across to the superPi thread and look what times a C2D dual or quad is getting at just under 3.9Gig......what will you find in comparison to this chips time?  I only ask because I am too old and too lazy to look myself!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 4, 2008)

Damn....just checked meself, very little difference  perhaps the Desktop CPU is a little quicker but marginal and that could be down to ram speed etc........very nice indeed TRT!!

From what I can see, the x3210 is the best bet, whenever I look at these chips though I see some showing as G0 stepping but they have a TDP of 100W  where as in desktop terms the G0 is 95W and the B3 stepping is 105W.....wtf?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 4, 2008)

snuif09 said:


> is a xeon good for gaming i think not but maybe im wrong.
> if so ill get a nice server/gaming combo



They're identical to other chips.


----------



## Exavier (Jan 4, 2008)

I'd get one but I just bought Paulieg's Q6600.
Maybe when I make a server for LANs and stuff..


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Exavier said:


> I'd get one but I just bought Paulieg's Q6600.
> Maybe when I make a server for LANs and stuff..



It's funny how people think a server requires a Xeon/Opteron and a desktop requires a Core2/Athlon. The Xeon won't do any better or worse. The only thing that matters in this case is the platform it's running on. As long as you're using desktop chipsets it matters little. Once you use server chipsets the desktop chips aren't even an option anymore.

Besides, what will you serve on a LAN that requires more than a desktop chip?


----------



## hat (Jan 4, 2008)

snuif09 said:


> is a xeon good for gaming i think not but maybe im wrong.
> if so ill get a nice server/gaming combo


The only difference is server cpus (xeon) can take more heat and more voltage and are more stable in general, and give higher overclocks. If you're somebody like me who runs F@H 24/7 a server chip would deffo be in order for the extra marginal amount of money.

I'm glad that they provide server chips for the common desktop socket. Nobody building a home rig would want to spend the extra $500 it would take to make it a server class computer. Both AMD and Intel did this, I guess they saw some success with it early on, I don't know, but it's great that server chips are available for desktop class motherboards. No fiddling with special expensive ram, no special expensive motherboards...


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 4, 2008)

um hello in the world of bragging rights theirs nothing better than saying ya.;.im hosting ut3 on the server *points at tan box on table* o thats cool whats running it? a 4Ghz Xeon.


but at anyrate i think im going o stop buying brand line stuff....i think im going to go into the server feild again..opterons and xeons are what im after now.


----------



## hat (Jan 4, 2008)

Definately. They're the best, even if you're only running stock!


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 4, 2008)

hat said:


> The only difference is server cpus (xeon) can take more heat and more voltage and are more stable in general, and give higher overclocks. If you're somebody like me who runs F@H 24/7 a server chip would deffo be in order for the extra marginal amount of money.



http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLACQ
http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLACS

I doubt the difference in thermal specs are really based on anything. Xeon runs on a lower stock voltage so might have some more space. The Xeon has a slightly higher TDP even with a lower voltage??? I/Oat: http://www.intel.com/technology/ioacceleration/index.htm

Slight differences, I doubt the steppings are the same though. ie G0 might not be the same on both chips. They might have skipped steppings on one model. In short, I doubt there is a noticeable difference. Vcore helps though.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 4, 2008)

o and incase you guys have some multithreaded or F@H questions theirs no one better to ask than Danthebanjoman...if im not correct for those who done understand his specs he's running 2 quad core processors OC'd quite impressive actually seeing as i think stock on those is 1.6ghz am i not right dan?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 4, 2008)

They are 1.6 stock yes, waiting for money to arrive at Paypal, then ordering my X7DWA-N and overclocking further. 

The chips are far from limited, the platform is. After that I might attempt to trade for L5320's, 1.86 stock, ie higher clock from same FSB. FSB is what limits the platform, not clock.


----------



## Abdullahamir (Jan 4, 2008)

hey DanTheBanjoman can make one signature for me or can u give me software from which u made this signature and pls pm me to give me software thanks 

abdullahamir


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 4, 2008)

hmmm sorry dude we cant use animated avatars or signatures Dan has simply neglected to look away from his parchment and read the new rules.

however if you want a gif maker here ya go.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 4, 2008)

The low TDP Clovertown chips fascinate me. 

Dan, can the X7DWA-N do Crossfire?


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 4, 2008)

I just got my xeon 3070. It's installed, but the PC Power and Cooling psu I bought was DOA, so I've got no psu right now..will post after I get the new psu.


----------



## Abdullahamir (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks solaris 17


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 4, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I just got my xeon 3070. It's installed, but the PC Power and Cooling psu I bought was DOA, so I've got no psu right now..will post after I get the new psu.



You gone quad to dual?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 4, 2008)

Tom, is yours showing as a 100W TDP?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 4, 2008)

hey Dan how much is the board your loking to get? i also need some other info.

1. is their any good xeon OC boards?
2.what multis do they allow?
3.im not that instrested in sli but is their any good OC boards that support x16?
4.what chipset are they usually based off of via nvidia intel prob?
5.were can u buy them? could i just get a 775 board off of newegg.?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> hey Dan how much is the board your loking to get? i also need some other info.
> 
> 1. is their any good xeon OC boards?
> 2.what multis do they allow?
> ...




$505

1. No, Skulltrail might be the only one. Other than that there isn't a single option in the BIOS. BSEL mods can be done though and software is possible as well. Boundaries of the new Seaburg chipset are unknown as of now.
2. Xeons are unlocked downwards.
3. No OC, but there are plenty that support PCIe x16, Seaburg even ups that to dual x16 2.0
4. 5000x, 5000v, 5000p and latest are 5100 and 5400. only 5400 officially supports 1600MHz FSB. The 5100 doesn't require FB-DIMM's though (can't even use them), does require ECC.
5. s775 Xeons are nearly identical to the Core2's as we just concluded, you know all about the boards. Probably more than I do. Dual socket is s771, Newegg does have them. Not sure about their current prices since I never check Newegg. Neqx is a nice store to buy this kind of hardware. 

If your main goal is to overclock this is not the right platform. If you want to toy with this kind of hardware you might want to start with some older hardware. PC-DL is a very nice choice, it does have some overclocking options (fsb per mhz and such)


----------



## btarunr (Jan 4, 2008)

Dan, can the Seaburg do Crossfire?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 4, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Dan, can the Seaburg do Crossfire?



Not officially. Though the lanes are there, just driver limitations. SLI support isn't there either, Skulltrail uses a secondary chipset to do it. I've seen some Dell workstations before using some trick to get SLI to work, was with Quadros though, not sure if that makes a difference.

It's one of the current downsides of the Current generation Xeons.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks.

WOW Skulltrail does SLI !?!?! this is the revelation of the day!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 4, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> $505
> 
> 1. No, Skulltrail might be the only one. Other than that there isn't a single option in the BIOS. BSEL mods can be done though and software is possible as well. Boundaries of the new Seaburg chipset are unknown as of now.
> 2. Xeons are unlocked downwards.
> ...



Thank you that was amazing i think im going to try and get a good 775mobo i think ill run into compatability issues however...with a unknown cpu string or something but ill do some searching their are some beastie 775 mobos. i think one i read about was the asus stricker extreme crazy. actually it was blitz formula..


----------



## hat (Jan 5, 2008)

Solaris, there's plenty of 775 Xeon chips. Both Intel and AMD have been making server chips for the main socket type of the time (that would be desktop boards like the 775) and probably will in the future. It's botha a cheap solution to making a server and an overclocker's treat.


----------



## Scrizz (Jan 5, 2008)

ok so the question of the day is, "Can you use a skt 775 Xeon Proc. on a regular (ie Gigabyte P35 xxx) motherboard?"


EDIT: nvm


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 5, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> You gone quad to dual?



Temporary move. Just trying a Xeon to see what it can do in a p35 board, and banked the cash from my Q6600 until the new Quads come out in march. Then I'll get a Q9450


----------



## Scrizz (Jan 5, 2008)

wow


----------



## trt740 (Jan 5, 2008)

*you will like this even better*



Scrizz said:


> wow


----------



## Scrizz (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm thinking I might get a 3210 aswell


----------



## trt740 (Jan 5, 2008)

Scrizz said:


> I'm thinking I might get a 3210 aswell



Not sure If i have a freak chip here. I just hit a wall at 500fsb but man thats almost a 2ghz oc. It will boot at 510 fsb but won't bench.


----------



## Scrizz (Jan 5, 2008)

very nice


----------



## trt740 (Jan 5, 2008)

*a little better yet*



Scrizz said:


> very nice


----------



## Scrizz (Jan 5, 2008)

hey trt, what mobo are you running that on?


----------



## erocker (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow trt, and you're running at lower volts than the q6600's!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 5, 2008)

Scrizz said:


> ok so the question of the day is, "Can you use a skt 775 Xeon Proc. on a regular (ie Gigabyte P35 xxx) motherboard?"
> 
> 
> EDIT: nvm




Of course, Trt....the OP is!


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 5, 2008)

lovely


----------



## trt740 (Jan 5, 2008)

here is a better option than my chip http://www.clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=A1938011


----------



## hat (Jan 5, 2008)

trt740 said:


> here is a better option than my chip http://www.clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=A1938011



Agreed. It's the Q6000 server version (xeon), and it's garunteed G0. 

Don't server chips have different steppings though?


----------



## trt740 (Jan 5, 2008)

hat said:


> Agreed. It's the Q6000 server version (xeon), and it's garunteed G0.
> 
> Don't server chips have different steppings though?



no


----------



## trt740 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Thx Paul you Da man*



Paulieg said:


> I just got my xeon 3070. It's installed, but the PC Power and Cooling psu I bought was DOA, so I've got no psu right now..will post after I get the new psu.



*I want to say thx to my friend Paul  a member of this forum for turning me on to this chip*


----------



## hat (Jan 5, 2008)

Me too, heh.
Even if it's not mine, I just love to see that kind of power! And damn that's a good speed for 1.1xx volts!! 

I just hope Intel and AMD continue producing server chips for desktop motherboards, anyone know if they will? I hope so!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 5, 2008)

hat said:


> Agreed. It's the Q6000 server version (xeon), and it's garunteed G0.
> 
> Don't server chips have different steppings though?



However the TDP of the Xeon G0 chip is slightly higher than that of the Q6600......100W > 95W.

I want one!.....nowhere stock them in the UK.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 5, 2008)

*it is priming going to try lower*



trt740 said:


> This chip is unreal it is priming at 3.0ghz now at 1.080v never seen anything like this. This is by far the best chip I have ever owned. Will post a screen shot after it primes a while. AMD is in trouble if this chip can do 3.0ghz at almost 1.0v the imagin the yorkfield.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 5, 2008)

Tom, U buying?


----------



## trt740 (Jan 5, 2008)

thats it as low as it can go


----------



## hat (Jan 5, 2008)

LMAO! That's as low as the motherboard will do?!

Anyone got an answer to this?


			
				hat said:
			
		

> I just hope Intel and AMD continue producing server chips for desktop motherboards, anyone know if they will?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 5, 2008)

trt740 said:


> send me the money Tatty and i will mail it .



How U want paying?....paypal?


----------



## trt740 (Jan 5, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> How U want paying?....paypal?



paypal is fine send your address to my email and I bet it's 20.00 to mail.


----------



## technicks (Jan 5, 2008)

Would it be worth it to sell the Quad and get a 3220?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 5, 2008)

trt740 said:


> paypal is fine send your address to my email and I bet it's 20.00 to mail.



Is your e mail addy in your profile the one to use for paypal?  I'll send you $300, I just want the chip, not the box or cooler to make it easy for shipping, just send it the fastest method possible!


----------



## snuif09 (Jan 5, 2008)

ok i assumed that xeon is alright with gaming but wich xeon should i take it must be under
600 bucks


----------



## trt740 (Jan 5, 2008)

snuif09 said:


> ok i assumed that xeon is alright with gaming but wich xeon should i take it must be under
> 600 bucks



Xeon 3220  http://www.clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=A1938011


----------



## snuif09 (Jan 5, 2008)

WHOA FAST RePLY


----------



## snuif09 (Jan 5, 2008)

ok another noob question from me(yeah im new to pc stuff)
skulltrail is some kind of the failed amd quad fx platform


----------



## trt740 (Jan 5, 2008)

snuif09 said:


> ok another noob question from me(yeah im new to pc stuff)
> skulltrail is some kind of the failed amd quad fx platform



not sure make a new thread and post that


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 6, 2008)

trt740 said:


> *I want to say thx to my friend Paul  a member of this forum for turning me on to this chip*



You're welcome. I almost wish I went ahead with this one. I'm just too interested in trying the new Quads in march, so I ordered a Xeon 3070. I'm hearing people get 3.8ghz on 1.425v on this 3070 chip. My new psu get's here on tuesday, and I'll let you know how it goes. Man I hope the new Quads are really good and worth the wait.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Tom, your a star!  I am going to order this ugly case also, it's only $90 now and just look at the size and airflow (even if it's an ugly muvva!):

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Apluscase/TwinEngine

And on top of that I am getting this cooler for the X3220 you are getting me:

http://www.quietpc.com/gb-en-gbp/products/intelcooling/tr-ifx-14

And another 2Gigs of Ballistix PC8500 

Thats about all my profits from E Bay used up


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 6, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> You're welcome. I almost wish I went ahead with this one. I'm just too interested in trying the new Quads in march, so I ordered a Xeon 3070. I'm hearing people get 3.8ghz on 1.425v on this 3070 chip. My new psu get's here on tuesday, and I'll let you know how it goes. Man I hope the new Quads are really good and worth the wait.



I thought I had better thank you also as without you inspiring Tom, he would not have inspired me to get the x3220!


----------



## trt740 (Jan 6, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> You're welcome. I almost wish I went ahead with this one. I'm just too interested in trying the new Quads in march, so I ordered a Xeon 3070. I'm hearing people get 3.8ghz on 1.425v on this 3070 chip. My new psu get's here on tuesday, and I'll let you know how it goes. Man I hope the new Quads are really good and worth the wait.



Hey Paul do they hand test these Xeons. The reason I ask is I swear mine had slight heatsink marks on it . Let me know If you notice this aswell when yours comes. Mine was in a sealed box but i noticed the trade mark small box like marks on it's heatshield.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 6, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Hey Paul do they hand test these Xeons. The reason I ask is I swear mine had slight heatsink marks on it . Let me know If you notice this aswell when yours comes. Mine was in a sealed box but i noticed the trade mark small box like marks on it's heatshield.





Oh almost forgot Tatty will be adding to this thread I ordered him a 3220 he should have in about 12days. I bet he hits stable on air 4.1ghz any takers. I bet he benches Super PI at 4.3ghz. The reason I say this my chip was only using like 1.436v to hit 4.0ghz. My motherboard was holding me back due to the high FSB if I had a 9x multipler look out.


----------



## technicks (Jan 6, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Thanks Tom, your a star!  I am going to order this ugly case also, it's only $90 now and just look at the size and airflow (even if it's an ugly muvva!):
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Apluscase/TwinEngine
> 
> ...



Supreme cooler.
I wish i could fit the damn thing on my motherboard.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, my Xeon did have heatsink marks, but it was used for a "special project" for about six months. I only paid $130 for it. I can't wait to test it out. It's got the 10x multiplier, so I'm guessing it will fly. I've also heard these Xeon chips really like P35 boards.


----------



## technicks (Jan 6, 2008)

The 3220 goes for €250 here. Should get about 200 for my Q6600.
So when i sell that one it's Xeon time.

Paulieg. Do you know if this ram is any good. 4gb OCZ 6400 Reaper X HPC. https://www.komplett.nl/k/ki.aspx?sku=343136
I am looking for some new ram doubting between 4gb Crucial Tracers 8500 or the OCZ's.
Any advice?

I know that the Crucials are great. But don't know anything about OCZ.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice Ram, but you can probably find something almost as good for MUCH cheaper..


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 6, 2008)

Get this. They should clock as well, and you are promised D9's. Plust they are cheaper.
https://www.komplett.nl/k/ki.aspx?sku=312367


----------



## technicks (Jan 6, 2008)

The price doesn't bother me so much to be honest.
Both are about the same.


----------



## technicks (Jan 6, 2008)

I have 4gb Crucial 5300 atm.

i can sell these for €100. And then it's not so expensive anymore.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 6, 2008)

This thread is great. I wonder why these server chips are so often over looked. It was the same with the Opty 165's. Only a select few would bother with them. Why? It doesn't make sense. What's not to like? Lower vcore, lower temps and high bin.


----------



## technicks (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah i am definitely going for a 3220. I can't wait to oc the bastard.

When i had a 939 i always doubted to go for a 165. Then i went to a X2 4000.
But now i am gonna give it a try.

trt740 made such impressive overclocks he got me convinced.

Aaah i just thought about that i lapped the Quad. Ah well next month i'm getting a new LCD tv downstairs because the old one 
is up for replacement, so it think i'm gonna build a HTPC for downstairs with it.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, honestly then...I don't think those Reapers are all that much of a upgrade. Not at that price anyways. Can you find Super Talent RAM where you live? Man, I found the cheapest D9's through them. $102 US for 4GB's, and they've been stable up to 1200mhz 5-5-5-5 in Quad channel.


----------



## RaZzZz (Jan 6, 2008)

im very much looking forward to gettin down a dirty with overclocking   this looks deadleh and im well excited! RAWR!


----------



## technicks (Jan 6, 2008)

My Crucials go up to 1160Mhz 5-5-5-15 2.3v stable.
But i want to go higher. 1300Mhz.

I thought the OCZ's were good but probably not so good as the Crucials.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 6, 2008)

Let's keep this thread going guys. Anyone else with some Xeon OC's to report?


----------



## technicks (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't think there are many with Xeon's


----------



## trt740 (Jan 6, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Thanks Tom, your a star!  I am going to order this ugly case also, it's only $90 now and just look at the size and airflow (even if it's an ugly muvva!):
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Apluscase/TwinEngine
> 
> ...



looks good but you might not be able to use the side fan on the case because your heat sink is 161mm tall


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 6, 2008)

technicks said:


> My Crucials go up to 1160Mhz 5-5-5-15 2.3v stable.
> But i want to go higher. 1300Mhz.
> 
> I thought the OCZ's were good but probably not so good as the Crucials.



1380mhz here at 5-5-5-15.....with a shit load a voltage tho.....1.45   I can do 1340 on 1.35V............1360 on 1.4V.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 6, 2008)

trt740 said:


> looks good but you might not be able to use the side fan on the case because your heat sink is 161mm tall



Yeah I thought that first off but the 250mm side fan actually sticks out from the case, not in if you see what I mean, so it does not use any internal space in the case and the case depth is 205mm so hopefully should be fine.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 6, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> 1380mhz here at 5-5-5-15.....with a shit load a voltage tho.....1.45   I can do 1340 on 1.35V............1360 on 1.4V.



Tatty, you do mean 2.45, 2.35, and 2.4v right?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 6, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Tatty, you do mean 2.45, 2.35, and 2.4v right?



Ohhhh fook yes


----------



## trt740 (Jan 6, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Yeah I thought that first off but the 250mm side fan actually sticks out from the case, not in if you see what I mean, so it does not use any internal space in the case and the case depth is 205mm so hopefully should be fine.



I did notice at higher voltages this chip runs a bit hotter (like 3c) than my Q6600 but i'm not sure if it is my new motherboard or the chip. It could be  these chips are 100 watt not 90watt like a Q6600series. The great thing is these chips are rated up to 85c and the Q6600 and Q6700 are only 71c. They also appear do run at a much higher FSB. Tatty as an aside I sent you a email.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 6, 2008)

trt740 said:


> I did notice at higher voltages this chip runs a bit hotter (like 3c) than my Q6600 but i'm not sure if it is my new motherboard or the chip. It could be  these chips are 100 watt not 90watt like a Q6600series. The great thing is these chips are rated up to 85c and the Q6600 and Q6700 are only 71c. They also appear do run at a much higher FSB. Tatty as an aside I sent you a email.



Got the e mail thanks and replied, when you have posted just let me know how much more you need and I will send it immediatly, make sure your not outta pocket!  

Back on topic, the extra heat is probably because of the higher FSB your working at with the 8x multi m8, the Xeon G0 is rated 100W, the Q6600 at 95W, I think that is probably because of the huge voltage range that you have already showed us with your 3120   You only need to look at your ViD in coretemps....I bet it's really low!


----------



## trt740 (Jan 7, 2008)

*lowest default clock 24/7 stable voltage*


----------



## trt740 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Here are my cases spec and look at the fan*



trt740 said:


> Hey Tatty that heat sinks not going to fit with that case it's 8.7inches wide and so is my case and a ultra extreme 160mm would not fit with almost the exact same type of fan just smaller ,so the heatsink your getting 161mm won't fit because as this picture shows the fan housing penitrates into the case about 40mm.If you remove the fan it will fit but not with it on. The side fan is 350mm also not 250 so wow what a cooling machine. I could be wrong but didn't want you to end up like I did disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








   my case



Model 
Brand Thermaltake  
Series Armor Series  
Model VA8003BWS  
Spec 
Type ATX / BTX Tower  
Color Black  
Case Material 1.0mm SECC Chassis/ Aluminum Front Bezel  
With Power Supply No  
Power Supply No  
Motherboard Compatibility Micro ATX, ATX, Extend ATX, BTX  
With Side Panel Window Yes  
Expansion 
External 5.25" Drive Bays 10  
External 3.5" Drive Bays 2  
Internal 3.5" Drive Bays 6  
Expansion Slots 7  
Front Ports 
Front Ports USB, Audio, IEEE 1394  
Cooling System 
80mm Fans No  
90mm Fans 1 x 90 mm Rear Fan (Exhaust 1800rpm ,19dBA)
1 x 90 mm Top Fan (Exhaust 1800rpm, 19dBA)  
120mm Fans 1 x 120 mm, Front Blue LED Fan (Intake,1300rpm, 17dBA)
1 x 120 mm, Rear Blue LED Fan (Exhaust,1300rpm, 17dBA)  
Side Air duct No  
Physical Spec 
Dimensions 20.8'' x 8.7'' x 22'' (H x W x D)  
Features 
Features 250mm fan on the side panel benefits CPU and GPU temperature and reinforces system stability
Relocate-able front control panel (Power, Reset switch, HDD & PWR LEDs) 
Ventilation opening on top (62% opening ratio) 
Built-in 5.25''drive bay accessory box 
Retractable foot stand


----------



## trt740 (Jan 7, 2008)

*here is another photo from the outsidelooks like it is mounted on the inside*



trt740 said:


> my case
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 7, 2008)

So do you think that if the fan is mounted on the inside it wont fit?  I have 4cm to play with only!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 7, 2008)

OK, I am gonna edge my bets and go for this baby which is slightly smaller (by 2cm) and supposed to be equally as good, this again is supposed to be in the best 3 air coolers on the market at the moment which includes a Zerotherm and the Thermalright Inferno so this should do nicely!

http://www.enzotechnology.com/extreme_x.htm


----------



## technicks (Jan 7, 2008)

Just get a Antec 900.
Yeah i know i have it and so do a million others. But it has an exceptional airflow when mounting 2 silent 120mm fans at the front.
+ you have a option to fit a 120mm fan at the side and you also have the huge fan on the top.

A few days back i set all the fans at high and suddenly my cat was sucked into the front intake fan.  That is what i call suction.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 7, 2008)

technicks said:


> Just get a Antec 900.
> Yeah i know i have it and so do a million others. But it has an exceptional airflow when mounting 2 silent 120mm fans at the front.
> + you have a option to fit a 120mm fan at the side and you also have the huge fan on the top.
> 
> A few days back i set all the fans at high and suddenly my cat was sucked into the front intake fan.  That is what i call suction.



Lol but the 900 is actually smaller than the case I was considering.  Anyways as I said, the enzotech is equal to the thermalright so no loss really.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 7, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> So do you think that if the fan is mounted on the inside it wont fit?  I have 4cm to play with only!



It's not going to fit i bet. The ultra extreme won't fit in mine and it is 1 mm smaller and our cases are the same size, with similar fans


----------



## trt740 (Jan 7, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> OK, I am gonna edge my bets and go for this baby which is slightly smaller (by 2cm) and supposed to be equally as good, this again is supposed to be in the best 3 air coolers on the market at the moment which includes a Zerotherm and the Thermalright Inferno so this should do nicely!
> 
> http://www.enzotechnology.com/extreme_x.htm



Tatty I have it and you won't like it on a quad, it's great for a dual core, but on  my Q6600 it hits 80c after about 30 minutes of prime at 3.6ghz and would shut down. It would let me bench at 4.0ghz but after a while it gets super hot. Get this one  http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/thulforinso7.html it's what I have it and will fit for sure, use the 92mm clips and run them in dual fan mode you can order extra. http://www.anandtech.com/casecoolingpsus/showdoc.aspx?i=3068&p=1  here is a review on it. It is basically a smaller version of a  Ultra extreme.

here is a small review I did. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=46062


----------



## trt740 (Jan 7, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol but the 900 is actually smaller than the case I was considering.  Anyways as I said, the enzotech is equal to the thermalright so no loss really.



Tatty the enzotech is not a match at all for either the Ultra extreme or the ultima 90 at higher voltages . It looks super cool and works well up to I would say 1.42v but nothing higher. I have had all three the ultima extreme , Enzotech, and ultima 90 I can tell you for sure it is not even close on a quad.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 7, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Tatty I have it and you won't like it on a quad, it's great for a dual core, but on  my Q6600 it's hit 80c after about 30 minutes of prime at 3.6ghz and would shut down. it would let me bench at 4.0ghz but after a while it gets super hot. Get this one  http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/thulforinso7.html it's what I have it and will fit for sure use the 92mm clips and run them in dual fan mode you can order extra. http://www.anandtech.com/casecoolingpsus/showdoc.aspx?i=3068&p=1  here is a review on it. It is basically a smaller version of a  ultra extreme.
> 
> here is a small review I did. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=46062



I dont think you are talking about the Enzotech I posted above?  its just about the best there is????


----------



## trt740 (Jan 7, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> I dont think you are talking about the Enzotech I posted above?  its just about the best there is????



I have it tatty yes I am. It is in the ultima 90 review read it. It is going on my father inlaws dual core but it not for extreme quad overclocking , it's not.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 7, 2008)

Right I see, so you really think it's better than the enzo??/ I have just read 2 revires where the enzo wipes the floor with the Thermalright Ultra 120 extreme???


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 7, 2008)

I am baffled now as to what to get?.......take a look at this, on a Quad overclocked to 3.3Gig the Enzotech here beats all coolers...............


----------



## trt740 (Jan 7, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Right I see, so you really think it's better than the enzo??/ I have just read 2 revires where the enzo wipes the floor with the Thermalright Ultra 120 extreme???



I can tell you without a doubt it won't wipe the floor with a Ultra extreme, noway, no how, not even close.

I posted the same question you just asked and didn't believe it myself until I installed it.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=170230


----------



## trt740 (Jan 7, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> I am baffled now as to what to get?.......take a look at this, on a Quad overclocked to 3.3Gig the Enzotech here beats all coolers...............



I read that review aswell it is b.s


----------



## trt740 (Jan 7, 2008)

*I do realize this is a dual core chip but that gap gets bigger with a quad*



Tatty_One said:


> I am baffled now as to what to get?.......take a look at this, on a Quad overclocked to 3.3Gig the Enzotech here beats all coolers...............


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 7, 2008)

Tom, I will take your advice if you say the enzotech isnt all it's made up to be, this is the other cooler I mentioned which is supposed to be at least 10% better than the Zerotherm BTF90 shown in your pic, this is the Zerotherm Nirvana NV120, again have read 2 reviews showing it's consistent performance above the Ultra 120 extreme.................................Take a look here:

http://www.quietpc.com/gb-en-gbp/products/intelcooling/zt-nirvana


----------



## trt740 (Jan 7, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Tom, I will take your advice if you say the enzotech isnt all it's made up to be, this is the other cooler I mentioned which is supposed to be at least 10% better than the Zerotherm BTF90 shown in your pic, this is the Zerotherm Nirvana NV120, again have read 2 reviews showing it's consistent performance above the Ultra 120 extreme.................................Take a look here:
> 
> http://www.quietpc.com/gb-en-gbp/products/intelcooling/zt-nirvana



Thats a good cooler but it might not fit because my ultima 90 with a 120mm fan stand about 150mm and hit's the side fan just barely. It might fit but it will be a sqeaker. i almost bought that cooler myself and once again there is no way it will beat a Ultra extreme with 2 120mm fans. Plus at 100 percent that cooler is loud as hell. Still it is very good and looks cool aswell.


----------



## cisco kidd (Jan 7, 2008)

technicks said:


> Just get a Antec 900.
> Yeah i know i have it and so do a million others. But it has an exceptional airflow when mounting 2 silent 120mm fans at the front.
> + you have a option to fit a 120mm fan at the side and you also have the huge fan on the top.
> 
> A few days back i set all the fans at high and suddenly my cat was sucked into the front intake fan.  That is what i call suction.



the Antec P182 would have been a far better solution than the 900, not to knock your choice but the 900 is errr, hmm garbage in my opinion


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 7, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Thats a good cooler but it might not fit because my ultima 90 with a 120mm fan stand about 150mm and hit's the side fan just barely. It might fit but it will be a sqeaker. i almost bought that cooler myself and once again there is no way it will beat a Ultra extreme with 2 120mm fans. Plus at 100 percent that cooler is loud as hell. Still it is very good and looks cool aswell.



Lol, just before you posted this I decided to go for the safe bet, I am going to get the ulta extreme, looking at that chart you posted . it was the only air cooler that could take that CPU to the max, I assume you approve?


----------



## trt740 (Jan 7, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Thats a good cooler but it might not fit because my ultima 90 with a 120mm fan stand about 150mm and hit's the side fan just barely. It might fit but it will be a sqeaker. i almost bought that cooler myself and once again there is no way it will beat a Ultra extreme with 2 120mm fans. Plus at 100 percent that cooler is loud as hell. Still it is very good and looks cool aswell.



Here is a good comparison a tuniq tower performs about 3 degrees worse than a thermalright ultra extreme 120 and it beats the Zer. http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/zerotherm_nirvana_review/5.htm


Here is a review with it against a Thermalright non extreme 120( 4 heatpipes not 6 like the Ultra extreme 120) and it loses here too. http://www.pro-clockers.com/review.php?id=268&page=4


in this one the Ultra Extreme beats it as does the Ultra 90 the 4 heatpipe version of my heatsink the Ultima 90  http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=2225


----------



## trt740 (Jan 7, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol, just before you posted this I decided to go for the safe bet, I am going to get the ulta extreme, looking at that chart you posted . it was the only air cooler that could take that CPU to the max, I assume you approve?



No get the Ultima 90, the Extreme will not fit either it is 160 mm, unless you want to remove your side fan. The ultra extreme will fit in a Antec p900 because there is no side fan, atleast it is reported to. It is a great case, not as good as the one you bought but very near.

Read this review. The Ultima 90 is not as good as the Ultra extreme but it will fit and with a 350mm fan blowing on it it will come close real close. Also who knows maybe the 120 fan will fit and then it almost matches a ultra extreme 120. It comes with both 92mm clips and 120mm clips.

http://www.anandtech.com/casecoolingpsus/showdoc.aspx?i=3068&p=1 Also anantech give non bias reviews for the most part.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 7, 2008)

I'll just get a wider Case!, you have convinced me,at least on the Ultra Extreme, now I nee to find a case thats either does not have a 250mm side fan or does but is at least 220mm wide.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 7, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> I'll just get a wider Case!, you have convinced me,at least on the Ultra Extreme, now I nee to find a case thats either does not have a 250mm side fan or does but is at least 220mm wide.



If you get a wider case get the IFX-14 Inferno Fire eXtinguisher with HR-10 cooler , you were gonna get or the Ultra extreme. Get this case Tatty it's 10.5 inches wide. It is really really good. FYI without the side fan a Ultra Extreme fits in a 8.3 inch case just barely . I know this because it fit in my Antec p160







http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119138


Model 
Brand COOLER MASTER  
Series COSMOS 1000  
Model RC-1000-KSN1-GP  
Spec 
Type ATX Full Tower  
Color Black/ Silver  
Case Material Steel  
With Power Supply No  
Power Supply No  
Motherboard Compatibility Extended ATX, ATX  
With Side Panel Window No  
Expansion 
External 5.25" Drive Bays 5  
External 3.5" Drive Bays 1  
Internal 3.5" Drive Bays 6  
Expansion Slots 7  
Front Ports 
Front Ports USB2.0 x 4, IEEE 1394 x 1, Audio x 2, eSATA x 1  
Cooling System 
80mm Fans No  
120mm Fans 2 x 120mm top fans
1 x 120mm bottom fan
1 x 120mm rear fan  
Side Air duct VGA Air duct  
Physical Spec 
Dimensions 24.8'' x 10.5'' x 23.6''  
Weight 37.3 lbs.  
Features 
Features Soundproof materials applied to build a quiet environment
Sound barrier design reduces vibration for silent operation
Dual bottom air intakes to enhance air flow and reduce system noise
Six aluminum detachable HDD modules with ventilation holes for optimizing cooling
Side removable VGA cooling tunnel to advance thermal airflow
Tool-free design for opening side panel conveniently
Separate HDD modules make it easy to organize cable direction
Cable management system for better cable routing and neatness


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 8, 2008)

Thats very nice but I am going to go for the Antec P182, it's plain but sleek, big, soundproofed and has five built in 120mm fans, it should have no trouble fitting the extreme, I dont like them too flash anyways!


----------



## trt740 (Jan 8, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Thats very nice but I am going to go for the Antec P182, it's plain but sleek, big, soundproofed and has five built in 120mm fans, it should have no trouble fitting the extreme, I dont like them too flash anyways!



Well this case I listed is much bigger and will fit anything you will ever need in it.
























case review http://reviews.pcapex.com/cases/cooler_master_cosmos_1000_case.php


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 8, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Well this case I listed is much bigger and will fit anything you will ever need in it.



I can see that! it looks huge, I have limits to space in my study, damn I would need to hire a van to tranpot the thing, looks nice though.  The Antec P182 is a good solid performer (if a little boring) and will manage the Extreme, I am glad I didnt get that Enzotech......thanks!


----------



## trt740 (Jan 8, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> I can see that! it looks huge, I have limits to space in my study, damn I would need to hire a van to tranpot the thing, looks nice though.  The Antec P182 is a good solid performer (if a little boring) and will manage the Extreme, I am glad I didnt get that Enzotech......thanks!



it does fit in a p182 for sure .


----------



## trt740 (Jan 8, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> I can see that! it looks huge, I have limits to space in my study, damn I would need to hire a van to tranpot the thing, looks nice though.  The Antec P182 is a good solid performer (if a little boring) and will manage the Extreme, I am glad I didnt get that Enzotech......thanks!



Well when your not using it you could always rent this case out as a small apartment


----------



## VeDz (Jan 8, 2008)

Found this randomly on xtreview.com

Aren't the B3 models supposed to be not too good at overclocking? and :O look at the volts! Maybe this is an altered pic?


----------



## trt740 (Jan 8, 2008)

*this is low I think aswell for 3.6ghz*


----------



## trt740 (Jan 8, 2008)

VeDz said:


> Found this randomly on xtreview.com
> 
> Aren't the B3 models supposed to be not too good at overclocking? and :O look at the volts! Maybe this is an altered pic?



it's say q6600 and 3220 something is wrong there


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 8, 2008)

old revision of cpu-z? or would that not matter? think it was tampered with?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 8, 2008)

Looks a bit dodgy to me but only Trt knows what info CPU-Z posts for a Xeon quad, I think his does mention Kentsfield but does not mention Q6600?  Either way though, the Best Q6600's with B3 stepping (low Vid) apparently overclock better than the worst G0's (High Vid).

Also, that guy may have some really good water cooling or something?  Either that or it's simply total BS


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 8, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Well when your not using it you could always rent this case out as a small apartment



Either that or I can park my car in it


----------



## trt740 (Jan 8, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Either that or I can park my car in it



I almost bought it is not much bigger than the Antec p182 it is just 2 inches wider. My computer desk opening is only 10.5 so it might not have fit but height wise and dept wise it is really not that much bigger. The best part about it is the pull out rear motherboard tray.


----------



## Xaser04 (Jan 8, 2008)

Does anyone know (I may have missed it scanning through the 6 pages) where the best place is to get one of these processors in uk?

I have seen the 3210 on Scan for £145ish but I was just curious whether anyone knows if they can get them cheaper. 

I fancy a fiddle lol.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 8, 2008)

Xaser04 said:


> Does anyone know (I may have missed it scanning through the 6 pages) where the best place is to get one of these processors in uk?
> 
> I have seen the 3210 on Scan for £145ish but I was just curious whether anyone knows if they can get them cheaper.
> 
> I fancy a fiddle lol.



There are a couple of places I have found with X3221's if you want one of them but none better priced than scan, there is nowhere where they stock 3220's if you want the 9 multi anywhere in the UK, there are a couple of places that can source them for you......Komplett and IT247 but the turnaround time would be considerable (3 weeks+).....I know because I emailed them!  Also, be aware that current stock in the UK appears to be B3 stepping and not G0 stepping, unlike the US and none of these 2 will give any guarentees as to the stepping.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's my first run with my new Xeon 3070.... This was near the end of a one hour test. I prefer OCCT to test stability.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 9, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Here's my first run with my new Xeon 3070.... This was near the end of a one hour test. I prefer OCCT to test stability.



okay very nice but stop putting around set that bad boy at fsb 490 and get going


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 9, 2008)

LOL, I'm working on it. 490X10 on air? That would be some kind of record Tom.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 9, 2008)

DO IT!! plz just see if she'll boot pease ill be your best frined btw were did you buy them newegg? and how much?


----------



## strick94u (Jan 9, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> I am baffled now as to what to get?.......take a look at this, on a Quad overclocked to 3.3Gig the Enzotech here beats all coolers...............



Monsoon vigor II @ 3.3 ghz I have never seen temps above 88 f and it was under full load for sevral hours 74f  in the room that day. Normal 80 f load or no load. if you can stand the noise its fan makes that is but my pc sits on bench next to me. I'm just a dual core for now


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 9, 2008)

the akasa eclipse 62 is 240mm wide,fit anything in it.


----------



## VeDz (Jan 9, 2008)

trt740 said:


> it's say q6600 and 3220 something is wrong there



http://xtreview.com/temp.php?search1=1

I know it felt wrong. But I found it there, in an actual article? But xtreview says they found it in a forum on some other site. Who knows.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 9, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> DO IT!! plz just see if she'll boot pease ill be your best frined btw were did you buy them newegg? and how much?



LOL, I'm sure she will go over 4ghz. I just need the time to tweak/test. Not going to happen tonight. I bought it off of a guy who was using it at stock for about 4 months for a special folding project. I got a good deal on it. I'll be selling it in about a month, if anyone is interested. I'll probably sell in the $140 range.


----------



## strick94u (Jan 9, 2008)

Why don't one of you guys run 3dmark 06 so we can compare to the old quad core's ya'll used to have. overclocks on these are great but I would love to see some benchies. how about cpu mark also??


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 9, 2008)

strick94u said:


> Why don't one of you guys run 3dmark 06 so we can compare to the old quad core's ya'll used to have. overclocks on these are great but I would love to see some benchies. how about cpu mark also??



The 3070 is dual core. It's basically a high bin e6700. Gotta love the 10X multi. She runs cool to.


----------



## strick94u (Jan 9, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> The 3070 is dual core. It's basically a high bin e6700. Gotta love the 10X multi. She runs cool to.



even better run 05 or 06 and post a link I can compare mine our pc's are close to same enough I just wonder if xeon is a better route than q6600


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 9, 2008)

strick94u said:


> even better run 05 or 06 and post a link I can compare mine our pc's are close to same enough I just wonder if xeon is a better route than q6600



Will do, tomorrow night.


----------



## cisco kidd (Jan 9, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Thats very nice but I am going to go for the Antec P182, it's plain but sleek, big, soundproofed and has five built in 120mm fans, it should have no trouble fitting the extreme, I dont like them too flash anyways!



You will not regret the P182 it is an excellent case and cheaper as well. I am using a Silverstone Temjin TJ06, love it but the P182 will be the next case soon


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 9, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> LOL, I'm working on it. 490X10 on air? That would be some kind of record Tom.



You have my 4.43Gig to beat that I got on my E6850.........do it!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 9, 2008)

strick94u said:


> Monsoon vigor II @ 3.3 ghz I have never seen temps above 88 f and it was under full load for sevral hours 74f  in the room that day. Normal 80 f load or no load. if you can stand the noise its fan makes that is but my pc sits on bench next to me. I'm just a dual core for now



Yeah, I have heard good things about the Monsoon.....but it's a TEC, not air, I am a simple man, dont wanna be messing around with thermal conductive plates and peltiers and with regard to water, the only tubes I wanna be dealing with is the ones that keep my lungs pumping when I am 70 and totally knackered!


----------



## nflesher87 (Jan 9, 2008)

can someone enlighten me on cpu voltage?  I never looked into the whole vdroop thing but I'm fairly sure I abit has it severely, for example I'm at about 1.5V BIOS yet CPU-Z is showing 1.213V, it was the same case with my Q6600, which is the correct value and what's the deal?
I'm asking because I wonder whether this is partly the case with trt's?


----------



## trt740 (Jan 9, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> can someone enlighten me on cpu voltage?  I never looked into the whole vdroop thing but I'm fairly sure I abit has it severely, for example I'm at about 1.5V BIOS yet CPU-Z is showing 1.213V, it was the same case with my Q6600, which is the correct value and what's the deal?
> I'm asking because I wonder whether this is partly the case with trt's?



The cpuz voltage is the real voltage after the droop. Also in the pc monitor part of your bios (if yours is like mine) mine reports the correct voltage after droop aswell.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thats a lot of vdroop.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 9, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> can someone enlighten me on cpu voltage?  I never looked into the whole vdroop thing but I'm fairly sure I abit has it severely, for example I'm at about 1.5V BIOS yet CPU-Z is showing 1.213V, it was the same case with my Q6600, which is the correct value and what's the deal?
> I'm asking because I wonder whether this is partly the case with trt's?



If the droop is that much you have a problem with your board.....since Vdroop increases with VCore that would mean that if you tried to do a BIG overclock and set your VCore at 1.6V you would only be getting like 1.45V real!!    Having said that, your board is known for quite high VDroop but what you are expereincing may be a faulty regulator TBH.

I would strongly recommend that you try the VDroop pencil mod for your board using a 2B pencil, it's easy, safe and can be easily reversed at anytime just by wiping the pencil lead off with a QTip, you should see quite an improvement in stability when overclocking (assuming you do, at least from time to time).

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=109636&mpage=1&key=𚱄


----------



## nflesher87 (Jan 9, 2008)

that's all well and good but is there any harm with vdroop? like is it actually putting the 1.5V into my cpu (thus stressing it harder and decreases it's life expectancy, etc) yet only able to utilize 1.25?  I'm still not clear on whether there's actually anything bad about it


----------



## Steevo (Jan 9, 2008)

The voltage before vdroop is shown pre-load through a resistor, calculated to what it should be, and as load increases so does resistance, and thus voltage drops from the initial rating. So when idling your voltage will be slightly higher than while loading. But even the initial load placed on the circutry causes some droop.


Another way to think about it is like a battery, it will show 1.7 volt with a voltmeter, but when load is applied the voltage drops to 1.4 or 1.3, the battery is not faulty, it just has no way to correct for vdroop. So by doing a pencil mod you are feeding more voltage to a mosfet so that it can stabilize voltage better at load.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 9, 2008)

Steevo said:


> The voltage before vdroop is shown pre-load through a resistor, calculated to what it should be, and as load increases so does resistance, and thus voltage drops from the initial rating. So when idling your voltage will be slightly higher than while loading. But even the initial load placed on the circutry causes some droop.
> 
> 
> Another way to think about it is like a battery, it will show 1.7 volt with a voltmeter, but when load is applied the voltage drops to 1.4 or 1.3, the battery is not faulty, it just has no way to correct for vdroop. So by doing a pencil mod you are feeding more voltage to a mosfet so that it can stabilize voltage better at load.



Very nice explanation!  could not have done better myself 

@ NFlesher, no it wont harm your board/chip but in 3D mode or when overclocked, VDroop such as your expereincing can cause instability and in some cases spiking which isnt too good but is not really going to do any lasting harm, but at the end of the day, a ssssmmmmmooooooooottttttthhhhhhhhhh and regular flow of voltage is preferable.


----------



## nflesher87 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm going to get right on that


----------



## trt740 (Jan 12, 2008)

look out UK here comes a Xeon Quad X3220 steaking to Tatty Ones greedy little hands and soon the benchmark assaults begins.    I can see it now over the Atlantic traveling at 500 miles per hour  or maybe P.A since it only left two hours ago and in a truck at 55 mph lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 12, 2008)

trt740 said:


> look out UK here comes a Xeon Quad X3220 steaking to Tatty Ones greedy little hands and soon the benchmark assaults begins.    I can see it now over the Atlantic traveling at 500 miles per hour  or maybe P.A since it only left two hours ago and in a truck at 55 mph lol



  I'll meet it in the mid atlantic......think George might lend me Air Force 1??


----------



## PuMA (Jan 12, 2008)

e6750 GO and a-data vitesta here.  3.00ghz (1.350V) and ram at 900mhz (5-5-5-18 2T 1.8V 5:4 ratio) 375 x 8. at stock settings 3dmark 06 was 9600'ish. now with everything OC'd i got 11023   everything is cooled with stock cooling


----------



## trt740 (Jan 12, 2008)

PuMA said:


> e6750 GO and a-data vitesta here.  3.00ghz (1.350V) and ram at 900mhz (5-5-5-18 2T 1.8V 5:4 ratio) 375 x 8. at stock settings 3dmark 06 was 9600'ish. now with everything OC'd i got 11023   everything is cooled with stock cooling



great overclocking , however, this is a thread for Xeon cpus not Core 2 Duo chips.


----------



## PuMA (Jan 13, 2008)

umm sorry i read xeon and dual core. oh well maybe i just print my results and sticks em in some billboard on the mall


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 13, 2008)

New system: Xeon 5110's @ 800MHz, still need to lower voltage though. Then it'll be a nice passive replacement for my Prestonia LV's.


----------



## deagle (Jan 13, 2008)

24/7 Settings 







Benchsettings...


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 13, 2008)

deagle said:


> 24/7 Settings
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Strange.....I could have sworn that was not a Xeon you have there   Damn you need to find a better image hosting site.......I had to block about 10 different cookies as well as a couple of Ad pop up's!


----------



## strick94u (Jan 14, 2008)

Any benchmarks run yet is the overclocks worth it? I am ordering something this week xeon or c2dquad


----------



## trt740 (Jan 14, 2008)

technicks said:


> Would it be worth it to sell the Quad and get a 3220?



for a X3220 at 279.00 yes it would. The x3320 will do 4.0ghz on air no problem and will be faster than a Q9300 becaue it has more on chip memory and cost the same .


----------



## trt740 (Jan 14, 2008)

trt740 said:


> okay very nice but stop putting around set that bad boy at fsb 490 and get going



how about a update waiting on 4.0ghz I know you can do that for sure Pauly Boy


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 14, 2008)

Guys, wait a few days and I will let you know with an x3220 sourced from the US, at least you will know then for sure (well as sure as you can be chip to chip).  If it's a dog then go for the Q6600 or wait for Yorkfield.

If you are thinking of the cheaper X3121 (8x multi) then look no further than Trt, I think he has managed to squeeze 4gig out of his on air but for me, more importantly is that low voltage/heat at 24/7 speeds........I will keep you posted!


----------



## trt740 (Jan 14, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Guys, wait a few days and I will let you know with an x3220 sourced from the US, at least you will know then for sure (well as sure as you can be chip to chip).  If it's a dog then go for the Q6600 or wait for Yorkfield.
> 
> If you are thinking of the cheaper X3121 (8x multi) then look no further than Trt, I think he has managed to squeeze 4gig out of his on air but for me, more importantly is that low voltage/heat at 24/7 speeds........I will keep you posted!



Mine almost does a 2 ghz overclocked for benching and it does a 1800+ghz overclocked for 24/7, at a very low voltage. With a newer x38 board and a bigger heatsink, (mines rather small) I'm betting it would go higher and a x3220 will go higher for sure watch Tattys x3220, I'm betting, with x9 multipler,ddr3, a x38 board and a Thermalright Ultra Extreme its gonna go nutts.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 14, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Mine almost does a 2 ghz overclocked for benching and it does a 1800+ghz overclocked for 24/7, at a very low voltage. With a newer x38 board and a bigger heatsink, (mines rather small) I'm betting it would go higher and a x3220 will go higher for sure watch Tattys x3220, I'm betting, with x9 multipler,ddr3, a x38 board and a Thermalright Ultra Extreme its gonna go nutts.



I so hope so!  

As I am going to be offline for a couple of days now until the Xeon arrives (apart from when I am at work) I am going to change my specs now in anticipation of the new build!


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 14, 2008)

trt740 said:


> how about a update waiting on 4.0ghz I know you can do that for sure Pauly Boy



LOL. It's sold man. I was offered $15 more than what I paid for it, so I let it go and pre ordered a e8400. So, I'm runnin' my blood iron/Pentium D until it gets here around 1/24. I ALMOST bought a 3220. Honestly though, I don't really need a Quad for anything right now. I figured picking up an e8400 would work for now, save a little money,and possibly buy a Q9450 in march. For the record though, the sweet spot seemed to be 3.62ghz. on 1.375v on my 3070. To get 3.7, I needed like 1.45v.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 14, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> I'll meet it in the mid atlantic......think George might lend me Air Force 1??



see you'd first have to explain to him what a plane is, then go on about what the presidency is, and then try to link the two together. then you might get him to loan it to you. provinding his brain hasn't exploded yet.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 14, 2008)

yogurt_21 said:


> see you'd first have to explain to him what a plane is, then go on about what the presidency is, and then try to link the two together. then you might get him to loan it to you. provinding his brain hasn't exploded yet.



your right hes a really dumb guy he only graduated from Yale.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## trt740 (Jan 14, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


>



not sure what that is but then again alot of thing you do Dan baffel me,  Oh I forgot he graduated from Harvard aswell.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 14, 2008)

It's called a lock, it's used to close things. Yale is a brand for locks.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 14, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> It's called a lock, it's used to close things. Yale is a brand for locks.



How about Harvard. I mean Harvard and Yale are generally considered as two of the worlds best colleges Dan right behind Oxford.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 14, 2008)

trt740 said:


> How about Harvard. I mean Harvard and Yale are generally considered as two of the worlds best colleges Dan right behind Oxford.


Did it ever occur to you that maybe it was his stature in the political and oil worlds is what got him his degrees?

He certainly doesn't speak intelligently enough to be a Yale or Harvard grad.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 14, 2008)

trt740 said:


> How about Harvard. I mean Harvard and Yale are generally considered as two of the worlds best colleges Dan right behind Oxford.



Harvard does not make locks. John Harvard is a Canadian politician. Oxford United is a soccer club from Oxford, a city. They have nothing to do with locks either.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 14, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Harvard does not make locks. John Harvard is a Canadian politician. Oxford United is a soccer club from Oxford, a city. They have nothing to do with locks either.



Ok that's it! It's official, they're keeping ALL the really good herb in the Netherlands for themselves!


----------



## trt740 (Jan 14, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Did it ever occur to you that maybe it was his stature in the political and oil worlds is what got him his degrees?
> 
> He certainly doesn't speak intelligently enough to be a Yale or Harvard grad.



Sure did it ever occur to you that he made it on his merits and just happened to come from a wealthy family. Also some people from the Southern United States might take issue with your statments about his speech. Examples Jimmy Carter was a terrible president and speaks like a Baffoon but is one of the smartest people in the world, however if you judged his intellect on his presidency and speech you would think he was a mental midget, and you would be wrong. P.S I hated him as a president. Still hes is a very smart man.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 14, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Harvard does not make locks. John Harvard is a Canadian politician. Oxford United is a soccer club from Oxford, a city. They have nothing to do with locks either.



Dan here is a member of Mensa arent ya.   Back on topic soon if possible.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 14, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Sure did it ever occur to you that he made it on his merits and just happened to come from a wealthy family. Also some people from the Southern United States might take issue with your statments about his speech. Examples Jimmy Carter was a terrible president and speaks like a Baffoon but is one of the smartest people in the world, however if you judged his intellect on his presidency and speech you would think he was a mental midget, and you would be wrong. P.S I hated him as a president. Still hes is a very smart man.



Didn't mean any offense by my comments. It did sound bad tho. Was just playing a bit of Devil's Advocate.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 14, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Didn't mean any offense by my comments. It did sound bad tho. Was just playing a bit of Devil's Advocate.



Well I understand politics is a very hard subject and I'm bias , but I can see both sides of a issue and it is all about how it effects you. The current president effects me more positivly than some past presidents have so I like him more than most, however I don't agree with him on everything. I wonder if he owns a Xeon, I bet he does and Intel stock aswell.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 15, 2008)

*we will know for sure soon x3220 is almost to Tatty*



Tatty_One said:


> I so hope so!
> 
> As I am going to be offline for a couple of days now until the Xeon arrives (apart from when I am at work) I am going to change my specs now in anticipation of the new build!



Your item cleared customs in GREAT BRITAIN at 5:05 PM on January 14, 2008. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 15, 2008)

Okay just took off my Ultima90 and put on the stock cooler dropped everything to defaults ram multiplier etc... and set my chip voltage to .992v .The stock cooler is very well made for such a small device and is as silent as can be plus it is flat and I'm still getting one core 6 degrees higher than the rest during idle and all the core nearly the same or 1-2 degree difference under load. It must be that one core runs slightly hotter than the rest. My system under prime load with my fans, cpu included, set to 60 percent doesn't break 55c on all 4 cores, and if a spider were to fart I would hear it over my system LOL. It is totally silent. I might just keep it this way even at this speed my systems is very snappy and handles anything I throw at it.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 15, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Your item cleared customs in GREAT BRITAIN at 5:05 PM on January 14, 2008. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.



It's in my local depot......cannot collect until tomorrow   they tried to deliver whilst I was at work.....damn thats quick......TRT is now proclaimed the worlds best PC component despatcher in the western hemisphere!!!


----------



## trt740 (Jan 15, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> It's in my local depot......cannot collect until tomorrow   they tried to deliver whilst I was at work.....damn thats quick......TRT is now proclaimed the worlds best PC component despatcher in the western hemisphere!!!



told ya I sent it on the CONCORD







HERE  IS A PHOTO OF IT LEAVING MY HOUSE NOW!!!!


----------



## Wile E (Jan 15, 2008)

trt740 said:


> told ya I sent it on the CONCORD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! I lol'ed.


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Jan 16, 2008)

I have my new 3210@3.6 stable i think with 1.35cpu volts.My memory is going to hold me back ive gotten 900 so far not much more.I need to figure out this bios and tweak it so i can have a higher fsb without going over 900.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 16, 2008)

jjnissanpatfan said:


> I have my new 3210@3.6 stable i think with 1.35cpu volts.My memory is going to hold me back ive gotten 900 so far not much more.I need to figure out this bios and tweak it so i can have a higher fsb without going over 900.



Use a divider?


----------



## DOM (Jan 16, 2008)

jjnissanpatfan said:


> I have my new 3210@3.6 stable i think with 1.35cpu volts.My memory is going to hold me back ive gotten 900 so far not much more.I need to figure out this bios and tweak it so i can have a higher fsb without going over 900.



try your mem at 5-5-5-15, cuz i dont think you going to keep it at 900 unless you can unlink the mem but if you cant try that tim, what speed is your ram got a link ?


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Jan 16, 2008)

I used a divider 333/667 with 450 fsb everest says its 1-1 @3.6.No matter what in bios when i use a different divider the fsb@450 the ram speed is over 1000??Maybe im missing something or i can unlink the ram??Hopefully i can figure it out soon.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 16, 2008)

jjnissanpatfan said:


> I used a divider 333/667 with 450 fsb everest says its 1-1 @3.6.No matter what in bios when i use a different divider the fsb@450 the ram speed is over 1000??Maybe im missing something or i can unlink the ram??Hopefully i can figure it out soon.



Other way around, RAM lower than FSB, so the RAM won't bottleneck you.

ie 5:4 or 3:2.


----------



## DOM (Jan 16, 2008)

jjnissanpatfan said:


> I used a divider 333/667 with 450 fsb everest says its 1-1 @3.6.No matter what in bios when i use a different divider the fsb@450 the ram speed is over 1000??Maybe im missing something or i can unlink the ram??Hopefully i can figure it out soon.


1:1 is FSB 450FSB MEM is 900Mhz or 450Mhz in CPU-Z

So you need to use the lowest divider cuz im on DRAM:FSB Ratio	10:8 in everest but in CPU-z is 4:5 and im the 667 divider at 450 bus MEM 1125Mhz CPU-Z 562.5 so you need to be at 900Mhz to be at 1:1 with the CPU speed

Try 5-5-5-15 well let you OC more then with Cas4 tim, im on stock volts with 5-5-5-15 at 1125Mhz 

Also have you tryed more v-core ? cuz all mobos dont get high FSB with Q over Dual cores


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Jan 17, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> 1:1 is FSB 450FSB MEM is 900Mhz or 450Mhz in CPU-Z
> 
> So you need to use the lowest divider cuz im on DRAM:FSB Ratio	10:8 in everest but in CPU-z is 4:5 and im the 667 divider at 450 bus MEM 1125Mhz CPU-Z 562.5 so you need to be at 900Mhz to be at 1:1 with the CPU speed
> 
> ...



I honestly think its the lowest setting or divider in the bios when i set it to 450fsb.I am trying to read about it now.Say i use  800 no divider i can only get 340fsb i think then the ram craps out at 920 even with 2.3volts and 5-5-5-18 timings.So right now i'm trying to figure the lowest volts for 3.2 all day use.So far its stable 12hours everest stress with 1.175!!


----------



## DOM (Jan 17, 2008)

jjnissanpatfan said:


> I honestly think its the lowest setting or divider in the bios when i set it to 450fsb.I am trying to read about it now.Say i use  800 no divider i can only get 340fsb i think then the ram craps out at 920 even with 2.3volts and 5-5-5-18 timings.So right now i'm trying to figure the lowest volts for 3.2 all day use.So far its stable 12hours everest stress with 1.175!!



what is your NB volt at ?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 17, 2008)

could u guys tell me the better one to get? i want a 9 or higher multi any ideas? time to go xeon!!!


----------



## trt740 (Jan 17, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> could u guys tell me the better one to get? i want a 9 or higher multi any ideas? time to go xeon!!!



x3220 Go stepping  http://clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=A1938011


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 17, 2008)

sweet thnx guys now is the kentsfeild a good crazy preforming core? like the conroe or


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 17, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> sweet thnx guys now is the kentsfeild a good crazy preforming core? like the conroe or



It's two C2D's glued together basically.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 17, 2008)

sweet ok i just didnt want this core to be like a 775 version of an old p4 arch or anything


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 17, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> sweet ok i just didnt want this core to be like a 775 version of an old p4 arch or anything



Last Netburst Xeon DP was Dempsey, s771. However Kentsfield isn't really a Xeon core, it's just the basic C2Q. Then again 775 Xeons are kinda like outcasts in the Xeon family if you ask me.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 17, 2008)

no it a very fast chip, basically a better binned, better thermal level and better overclocking version of the Q6600


----------



## trt740 (Jan 17, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Last Netburst Xeon DP was Dempsey, s771. However Kentsfield isn't really a Xeon core, it's just the basic C2Q. Then again 775 Xeons are kinda like outcasts in the Xeon family if you ask me.



Your crazy and no one asked . Default speeds at .992v and 3.0ghz at 1.080v 8x375
  is hardly a outcast.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 17, 2008)

sweet thnx guys i wonder dan....why dont u buy a non server board and a quad core xeaon or something instead of running dual socket smp rigz?


----------



## Wile E (Jan 17, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> sweet thnx guys i wonder dan....why dont u buy a non server board and a quad core xeaon or something instead of running dual socket smp rigz?


Cause Dan likes to be 1337. lol. I'm assuming it's because of all the low voltage chips available on 771.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 18, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Your crazy and no one asked . Default speeds at .992v and 3.0ghz at 1.080v 8x375
> is hardly a outcast.



Xeons until current generations had low bus and clock speeds than their desktop counterparts, they were about stability, not performance per se. The 3000 series and its platform supports none of these features. No REG/ECC RAM, imited memory support therefor, no DP/MP support, they're the same as the C2D/C2Q's. ie they're outcasts.




Solaris17 said:


> sweet thnx guys i wonder dan....why dont u buy a non server board and a quad core xeaon or something instead of running dual socket smp rigz?



Why don't you buy a workstation board instead of running single socket smp rigz?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 18, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Xeons until current generations had low bus and clock speeds than their desktop counterparts, they were about stability, not performance per se. The 3000 series and its platform supports none of these features. No REG/ECC RAM, imited memory support therefor, no DP/MP support, they're the same as the C2D/C2Q's. ie they're outcasts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because they are cheaper!


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 18, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Because they are cheaper!



Then why aren't you using a Celeron or used P3? If money is all you care about you picked the wrong hobby.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 18, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Xeons until current generations had low bus and clock speeds than their desktop counterparts, they were about stability, not performance per se. The 3000 series and its platform supports none of these features. No REG/ECC RAM, imited memory support therefor, no DP/MP support, they're the same as the C2D/C2Q's. ie they're outcasts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More like they are the best of the best 775 chips Dan , These are the best of the best Kentfields Quad cores.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 18, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Then why aren't you using a Celeron or used P3? If money is all you care about you picked the wrong hobby.



naaaa money is all anyone cares about.....just to varying degrees, it's all about price/performance, I dont mind paying double the price if I get double the performance


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 18, 2008)

trt740 said:


> more like they are the best of the best 775 chips Dan , just because you want to pay inflated prices for almost no performance gains don't be down on these chips. Why come on a thread and start a bunch of negative nonsense. The are the best of the best kentfields.



You're being ignorant here. I'm stating they have a completely different feature set than all other Xeons and therefor are the oddballs in the family. You start about them being the best Kentsfield, nothing to do with my statement. I never claimed they performed bad or anything.
Assaulting me about pricing differences is a bit silly as well, I bought both my chips for ~270 euros and they're LV's.

So I'm not sure how I'm being negative and how the differences I speak of are nonsense, but you're obviously the one who's down on all other Xeons. Feel free to think what you want, just don't start assaulting me because of it.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 18, 2008)

Dan an assault is a physical altercation not a friendly  verbal disagreement ,not sure what your talking about again, but your using a  harsh language here for no reason. You didn't call them odd ball chips you were indicating they were not as good as other Xeon chips. Outcasts you called them.Which is totally false. Also ingnorance is not having the correct knowledge and I actually do have the correct knowledge on this topic so once again I'm not sure what you mean, please clarify what your saying.. There is no ill will intended here so please stop taking a confrontational point of view. I'm going to clean this thread of anything that can be construed as confrontational on my part. So we can get back on topic


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 18, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Dan an assault is a physical altercation not a friendly  verbal disagreement ,not sure what your talking about again, but your using a  harsh language here for no reason. You didn't call them odd ball chips you were indicating they were not as good as other Xeon chips. Outcasts you called them.Which is totally false. Also ingnorance is not having the correct knowledge and I actually do have the correct knowledge on this topic so once again I'm not sure what you mean, please clarify what your saying.. There is no ill will intended here so please stop taking a confrontational point of view. I'm going to clean this thread of anything that can ber construded as confrontational on my part.



+1 here. Part of what makes this forum great is the ability to have friendly disagreements. It's important to remember that if we don't express our opinions, forums like this become essentially irrelavant. Dan, we may be playing with semantics here, but "outcast" does have a negative connotation to it. If we were to use "mainstream" xeon chip instead, it would be accurate. I think it's great for people to have the ability to mess around with server chips without having to buy a server board.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 18, 2008)

Please don't start a discussion about the meaning of words and claim I get them wrong. I'm not complaining about you're (that's on purpose) use of the word "your" either.



> as·sault      /əˈsɔlt/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[uh-sawlt] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation
> –noun
> 1.	a sudden, violent attack; onslaught: an assault on tradition.
> 2.	Law. an unlawful physical attack upon another; an attempt or offer to do violence to another, with or without battery, as by holding a stone or club in a threatening manner.
> ...



Assault is not limited to physical.

ie you're claiming my choice of hardware is bad and call my information "negative nonsense", that's an assault on my opinion. 



> out·cast1      /ˈaʊtˌkæst, -ˌkɑst/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[out-kast, -kahst] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation
> –noun
> 1.	a person who is rejected or cast out, as from home or society: In the beginning the area was settled by outcasts, adventurers, and felons.
> 2.	a homeless wanderer; vagabond.
> ...



Being completely different from the rest is a characteristic of an outcast, hence my choice of words. In fact, even the first explanation of the word goes here, leaving the home, the workstation/server platform.


I can agree with your meaning of ignorant. When I say you're being ignorant you're ignoring all information shared in the conversation. Hence it applies not to your general knowledge of hardware or Xeons specifically but to the conversation and point being made.


Now you tell me, how did I indicate that they are lesser chips? 


@paulie, how is calling a line of chips outcasts negative towards a person, specially when you hold that comment next to calling what someone says negative nonsense while questioning the reason someone shares his opinion in a thread?


Besides, I think your point is flawed. A server is about stability and commonly has plenty of I/O bandwidth and prefers memory size over bandwidth. (we're not talking about simple printservers and the likes of course) The 775 Xeons have no features that set them apart from the other Kentsfields and since the cores of the desktop and server chips are identical the only way to differentiate between server and desktop chips are several platform related features like ECC, REG, multiple sockets, etc. So you're not actually playing with a server chip, you're just playing with a chip from the center of the wafer. Which however you look at it is of course a positive thing for the user. 
Compare it to the P3 era, you could run desktop chips in dual configurations. Many of those boards were aimed at entry level servers. Exactly the same chip, yet the platform determines everything. Same happened here the other way around. Take some "server chips", put them in a desktop board and voila you got a desktop. All features that set them apart are lost though, making it a little odd to still call them Xeons.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 18, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Please don't start a discussion about the meaning of words and claim I get them wrong. I'm not complaining about you're (that's on purpose) use of the word "your" either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I get what you are saying regarding the feature set. So, why do you think they offer 775 Xeons? What's the reasoning here? Honest question, not being facetious.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 18, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I get what you are saying regarding the feature set. So, why do you think they offer 775 Xeons? What's the reasoning here? Honest question, not being facetious.



Brands like SM, Tyan, etc also offer s775 server boards. ie for small businesses or just (relatively) simple servers. That's their market officially. For some reason people automatically think a server needs a Xeon or Opteron, I see no real value over a C2Q/C2D here though. Perhaps warranty is handled differently, otherwise the only valid reason is marketing.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 18, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Please don't start a discussion about the meaning of words and claim I get them wrong. I'm not complaining about you're (that's on purpose) use of the word "your" either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Okay how is all this helpful to this thread Dan. What was added to this thread by anything you have said here so far.* I edited the rest nevermind*


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 19, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Why don't you buy a workstation board instead of running single socket smp rigz?




um....i was just asking a simple question an answer would have been a little more helpfull...but though i haven't looked at server boards and socket 771 chips in awhile my first guess judging on how they were when i last saw them would because their to expensive.....that and i think it would be a little harder for me at least to judge performance when their are two chips in play...and perhaps over clocking would be harder...purely guessing though iv never run an smp system.....


----------



## trt740 (Jan 19, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> naaaa money is all anyone cares about.....just to varying degrees, it's all about price/performance, I dont mind paying double the price if I get double the performance



Tatty you old fart where are ya with them x3220 results I need s some benches to see if I should  buy a x3220 or if not that then a e8400, e8500. My x3210 is gonna sell soon.


----------



## Judas (Jan 19, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Tatty you old fart where are ya with them x3220 results I need s some benches to see if I should  buy a x3220 or if not that then a e8400, e8500. My x3210 is gonna sell soon.



LOL!!  maybe he has got em wires crossed


----------



## trt740 (Jan 19, 2008)

Judas said:


> LOL!!  maybe he has got em wires crossed



Na he can build a computer blind folded hes most likely playing with his Grand kids.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> um....i was just asking a simple question an answer would have been a little more helpfull...but though i haven't looked at server boards and socket 771 chips in awhile my first guess judging on how they were when i last saw them would because their to expensive.....that and i think it would be a little harder for me at least to judge performance when their are two chips in play...and perhaps over clocking would be harder...purely guessing though iv never run an smp system.....



All dual cores are SMP systems 

Anyway, I guess 90% of the users here can answer the question with the same thing; It's my hobby, I enjoy playing with it.

Why would anyone need a $300 WC setup? They don't, they just like them. Same for people wasting all their cash on their car, why? Hobby.

I mostly come by my junk cheap though, sell an old toy, buy a new one. My CPU's cost 270 euros together for example. I wanted L5320 actually, though the L5110's came by cheap. And like that same 90% I don't let a sweet deal pass by.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 19, 2008)

Danthebanjoman.


I will call you spanky and take away your cookies if you are not nicer to the guests.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 20, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Tatty you old fart where are ya with them x3220 results I need s some benches to see if I should  buy a x3220 or if not that then a e8400, e8500. My x3210 is gonna sell soon.



PC wont post .....think I know whats wrong, I have put the wrong PCI-e cable from the toughpower to the GTS, cant be arsed to change it over tonite, am on daughters laptop at moment, the downside to these P182's is that there is no room in that bottom compartment to attach another modular cable so the whole PSU has to come out......damn this was the worse build I have ever done, it's taken me most of the day and the damn thing still aint working!  

I will have some benches tomorrow!


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 20, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> PC wont post .....think I know whats wrong, I have put the wrong PCI-e cable from the toughpower to the GTS, cant be arsed to change it over tonite, am on daughters laptop at moment, the downside to these P182's is that there is no room in that bottom compartment to attach another modular cable so the whole PSU has to come out......damn this was the worse build I have ever done, it's taken me most of the day and the damn thing still aint working!
> 
> I will have some benches tomorrow!



Which is exactly why my p180b is housing my second rig. Beautiful case, but the psu at the bottom is for the birds. It was such a pain swapping out cables on my corsair 620hx.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Tatty X3220 result i'm gonna buy one if you*

ever get the Fxxcker running and give me some results


----------



## trt740 (Jan 26, 2008)

I miss my Xeon X3210 best chip I ever owned Fairwell . This e8400 cannot hold it's jock.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 26, 2008)

trt740 said:


> I miss my Xeon X3210 best chip I ever owned Fairwell . This e8400 cannot hold it's jock.



Such harsh words, Tom.... I'm going to keep my e8400 (which is treating me well) until the Q9450 comes out and I see the reviews. If they are not great, I'm buying a X3220. To tell you the truth, I was not all that impressed with the X3070 I had. I couldn't get it stable past 3.7 without way too much vcore.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 26, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Such harsh words, Tom.... I'm going to keep my e8400 (which is treating me well) until the Q9450 comes out and I see the reviews. If they are not great, I'm buying a X3220. To tell you the truth, I was not all that impressed with the X3070 I had. I couldn't get it stable past 3.7 without way too much vcore.



you didn't have a Go you had a B2 stepping chip and as far as I can tell everything was faster with my xeon at 3.7ghz. It also ran near as cool as this E8400 which is a good chip but not the bang for the buck like the Xeon 3210 or X3220. The Xeon 3210 also has 2 more mb of on chip memory and two more cores than your Xeon and these E8400 chips. The E8400 was hyped like crazy and doesn't live up to it's rep as far as I read. It is a slightly better binned E6850 with more on chip memory. Most E6850 chip hit 4.0ghz . Now the E8500 seems to be a different story but is over priced.. If I were buying a Dual core it would be a E8400 for sure or a E8200 they are good too but at 200.00 to 230.00 they are less a value than the x3210 Quad .


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 26, 2008)

trt740 said:


> you didn't have a Go you had a B2 stepping chip and as far as I can tell everything was faster with my xeon at 3.7ghz. It also ran near as cool as this E8400 which is a good chip but not the bang for the buck like the Xeon 3210 or X3220. The Xeon 3210 also has 2 more mb of on chip memory and two more cores than your Xeon and these E8400 chips. The E8400 was hyped like crazy and doesn't live up to it's rep as far as I read. It is a slightly better binned E6850 with more on chip memory. Most E6850 chip hit 4.0ghz . Now the E8500 seems to be a different story but is over priced..



Well, I'm certainly not going to compare a e8400 to a high binned quad core, but I think a high binned e6850 with more memory is one hell of a deal for $200.  Yeah, the e8500 is NOT worth the extra .5 multi. At that price, you might as well go quad.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 26, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Well, I'm certainly not going to compare a e8400 to a high binned quad core, but I think a high binned e6850 with more memory is one hell of a deal for $200.



I agree


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 26, 2008)

trt740 said:


> I miss my Xeon X3210 best chip I ever owned Fairwell . This e8400 cannot hold it's jock.



I am glad that your "best chip ever" is one I recommended.....


----------



## trt740 (Jan 26, 2008)

close second were my Opteron 170 and 165


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 26, 2008)

trt740 said:


> close second were my Opteron 170 and 165



Well, that's why I'm glad it was a good recommendation. It's returning a favor. The Opty you sold me was one of my favorites. Probably the most fun, along with that DFI board.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 27, 2008)

Back on line at last with a working X3220 on an Asus P5K premium "Black pearl" special edition, idleing at stock at 15C.

tests to come in the next couple of hours, still having SATA probs, IDE working fine, fooking system needs burning bad


----------



## Judas (Jan 27, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Back on line at last with a working X3220 on an Asus P5K premium "Black pearl" special edition, idleing at stock at 15C.
> 
> tests to come in the next couple of hours, still having SATA probs, IDE working fine, fooking system needs burning bad



Mobo problems then? back to ASUS then ehh


----------



## Judas (Jan 27, 2008)

trt740 said:


> I miss my Xeon X3210 best chip I ever owned Fairwell . This e8400 cannot hold it's jock.



If it was best ever then why sell it ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 27, 2008)

Judas said:


> Mobo problems then? back to ASUS then ehh



I knackered it when installing the Xeon, it's off to Gigabyte for a warranty replacement, so got the Asus just as an interim, if it's better than the DQ6 I will keep this one and sell the x38.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 27, 2008)

OK, first run with the Xeon, my room ambientsd are high as I have the Heating on in the study at 22C but booted first time to 3Gig without any BIOS adjustments apart from dropping the voltage down as low as I could, 3Gig on a quad at just 1.23V aint bad mefinks?


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 27, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> OK, first run with the Xeon, my room ambientsd are high as I have the Heating on in the study at 22C but booted first time to 3Gig without any BIOS adjustments apart from dropping the voltage down as low as I could, 3Gig on a quad at just 1.23V aint bad mefinks?



Not bad at all. Seems you should have quite a bit of headroom with that chip...can't wait to see some higher clocks. C'mon, Tatty..


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 27, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Not bad at all. Seems you should have quite a bit of headroom with that chip...can't wait to see some higher clocks. C'mon, Tatty..



Lol, I like to let the AS5 bed in before I put any voltage thru them, it aids long term overclockability running below stock voltage for a while but here is a run at 3.2Gig again at 22C ambients on just 1.27V   Still have not got to grips with this new motherboard yet either which is another excuse to take it slow   ohhhhh again with no BIOS adjustments whatsoever apart from just raising the FSB, VCore now on auto.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 27, 2008)

Judas said:


> If it was best ever then why sell it ?



because if your an overclocker your never happy


----------



## trt740 (Jan 27, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol, I like to let the AS5 bed in before I put any voltage thru them, it aids long term overclockability running below stock voltage for a while but here is a run at 3.2Gig again at 22C ambients on just 1.27V   Still have not got to grips with this new motherboard yet either which is another excuse to take it slow   ohhhhh again with no BIOS adjustments whatsoever apart from just raising the FSB, VCore now on auto.



common old fart we have waited long enough throw that fsb to 450 and lets see 4.0ghz lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 28, 2008)

trt740 said:


> common old fart we have waited long enough throw that fsb to 450 and lets see 4.0ghz lol



OK, when I get home tonite from work I'll discard the walkin stick and get my overclocking zimmer, still cant get a handle on this new board yet though.


----------



## Judas (Jan 28, 2008)

trt740 said:


> because if your an overclocker your never happy



LOL !!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 28, 2008)

Judas said:


> LOL !!!



And I seem to remember you have had 3 different chips in the last few weeks!


----------



## Judas (Jan 28, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> And I seem to remember you have had 3 different chips in the last few weeks!



Who me? ermm ... there seems to be some sort of virus going around !


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 1, 2008)

OK, finally I am getting there slowly, partly with the help of Tigger who has this mobo and after playing with various BIOSes, I am deliberatly overvolting to make sure thats not a limiting factor, very much in the testing phase, once I have seen how high she will go I will start pegging back the voltage to see what she can do on less thats sustainable, but just look at the temps even at these obscene volts, I ran the first 2 graphics tests in 3D Mark 2006 to warm her up a bit (will do a full orthos run once fully tweaked) and in my study, with around 18C ambients even at these volts she didnt go above 52C!!  Could this be the Xeon higher binned higher temp threshold thingy?  Watch this space for more updates.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 1, 2008)

Last one for tonite, need to go to bed, just under 3.95gig, will go for the big 4.0 tomorrow, again I have overvolted.....still trying to find me feet with this motherboard and again, even at these obscene volts it's running pretty cool.......more to come (hopefully)!


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 1, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Last one for tonite, need to go to bed, just under 3.95gig, will go for the big 4.0 tomorrow, again I have overvolted.....still trying to find me feet with this motherboard and again, even at these obscene volts it's running pretty cool.......more to come (hopefully)!



Very nice Tatty...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 1, 2008)

So what do you think of this board tatty?

Glad i could help


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 1, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> So what do you think of this board tatty?
> 
> Glad i could help



I find it a bit fineky but it just takes some getting used to, once it's actually working there is surprisingly few things you need to do to get a decent overclock, it was a more complex procedure with my x38 DQ6 but it's stable and solid.........is it as good as the Gigabte x38 DQ6?........not sure, I will let you know in a few days.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 1, 2008)

so do you know what these do?-

CPU VOLTAGE REFERANCE-0.63X
nb voltage referance-auto

its not bad,the vdroops not too bad.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 1, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> so do you know what these do?-
> 
> CPU VOLTAGE REFERANCE-0.63X
> nb voltage referance-auto
> ...



hey tigger my P5k-e setting wise does this look right

PLL 1.6
FSb 1.40
NB 1.55
S/b 1.20 or auto


----------



## trt740 (Feb 1, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Last one for tonite, need to go to bed, just under 3.95gig, will go for the big 4.0 tomorrow, again I have overvolted.....still trying to find me feet with this motherboard and again, even at these obscene volts it's running pretty cool.......more to come (hopefully)!



nice run it will do 4.20ghz watch and see that motherboard with the right chip does 570 FSB


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 1, 2008)

trt740 said:


> nice run it will do 4.20ghz watch and see that motherboard with the right chip does 570 FSB



Yeah but I dont think the chip will do that, I have a feeling that it wont bench (at least not in 2006) above 3.9 - 4gig, I might be wrong, as I said I have a way to go with it yet but I could only bench at 3.8Gig with my Q6600 so anything above that is money well spent to be honest.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 1, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Yeah but I dont think the chip will do that, I have a feeling that it wont bench (at least not in 2006) above 3.9 - 4gig, I might be wrong, as I said I have a way to go with it yet but I could only bench at 3.8Gig with my Q6600 so anything above that is money well spent to be honest.



when you bench that high set your n/b to 1.55v or 1.7v and use the other setting I posted. The passive cooler on that motherboard work very well as long as they get a little air moving it won't hurt it a bit. This will let you reach max fsb. The xeon should only take about 1.45v to 1.47v to get over 4.0ghz on the core. The Xeon I had hated alot of voltage.

set it like this

PLL 1.6
FSB 1.40
NB 1.55 to 1.7v
S/b 1.20 or auto


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 1, 2008)

Dont go too high on the cpu pll voltage guys.in the xs forum thread it say it could damage the chip.

That looks fine trt.Its all about trial and error to a certain degree,and reading lots of threads on the board.The p5k-prem thread on xs is a mine of info.

I think there mite be a p5k-e thread on there too.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 1, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> Dont go too high on the cpu pll voltage guys.in the xs forum thread it say it could damage the chip.
> 
> That looks fine trt.Its all about trial and error to a certain degree,and reading lots of threads on the board.The p5k-prem thread on xs is a mine of info.
> 
> I think there mite be a p5k-e thread on there too.



Okay got those setting from X.S forum


----------



## trt740 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey tatty any more updates.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 3, 2008)

I just sold my e8400. I'm ordering a x3220 tonight, should have it by weds. or thurs. Just couldn't help it...


----------



## trt740 (Feb 3, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I just sold my e8400. I'm ordering a x3220 tonight, should have it by weds. or thurs. Just couldn't help it...



We need help Paul, we need to start a support group for sure. Just bought a 6400+ black edition for my father inlaw as long as he takes paypal that is. This brisbane 4000+ seems to me is way better binned than the old one it's doing 3.0 like nothing. However, a 6400+ black edition shipped was way too cheap to not put in my father in laws computer. Now what the heck do i do with the brisbane ? These little AMD chips are fast as hell.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 3, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Hey tatty any more updates.



Have booted at 4.1Gig and got into windows, cant even open coretemps tho without it crashing, have done a 3D Mark 2006 run at 3.9Gig and all is well, forgot to tweak my 8800GTS 3D settings though so didnt score very well in comparision with my 17,211.

Will post a screenie later at 4Gig.  This chip needs even more voltage to get past 3.9Gig than by old Q6600 did, diference is it runs cooler and handles that voltage better mefinks.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey tatty whats you max 24/7 clock. I'm hoping at least 3.8ghz my old x3210 did that. I ran it most the time at 3.7ghz and on water it would have done 3.9 for sure. If this one oc's better than yours maybe we should trade, it could help with your team palit overclocking. All I need is 3.8ghz really that would destroy a E8400 or e8500 for that matter even up to 4.7ghz I would bet.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 3, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Hey tatty whats you max 24/7 clock. I'm hoping at least 3.8ghz my old x3210 did that. I ran it most the time at 3.7ghz and on water it would have done 3.9 for sure. If this one oc's better than yours maybe we should trade, it could help with your team palit overclocking. All I need is 3.8ghz really that would destroy a E8400 or e8500 for that matter even up to 4.7ghz I would bet.



I am only running at 3.6gig at the moment (1.4V real, 1.425 BIOS) but thats cause I still have a way to go on the tweaking front, so far, to run at 3.8Gig 24/7 it looks like I need around 1.525V which I think is pretty high, however temps are amazingly low, at that voltage she idle's at 30C and loads around 52C all with ambients around 19C.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 3, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> I am only running at 3.6gig at the moment (1.4V real, 1.425 BIOS) but thats cause I still have a way to go on the tweaking front, so far, to run at 3.8Gig 24/7 it looks like I need around 1.525V which I think is pretty high, however temps are amazingly low, at that voltage she idle's at 30C and loads around 52C all with ambients around 19C.



thats not bad at all


----------



## Water Drop (Feb 3, 2008)

I just ordered a X3210, will post results as soon as I can.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 4, 2008)

Water Drop said:


> I just ordered a X3210, will post results as soon as I can.



You got a new motherboard to go with it?


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 5, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> You got a new motherboard to go with it?



Yeah, that board with not work with a Xeon Quad, I promise you that.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 5, 2008)

I just ordered my X3220 form clubit. It should be here on friday, with any luck. Can't wait to see what she will do. I almost waited for the Q9450, but considering how quick I go through cpus, I'm sure I get one of those in a couple of months..


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 6, 2008)

Tatty, how are things going with your x3220? Getting any better? Tom, did you get yours yet? Anyone else with a Xeon Quad? Mine will be here on friday.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 6, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Tatty, how are things going with your x3220? Getting any better? Tom, did you get yours yet? Anyone else with a Xeon Quad? Mine will be here on friday.



mine will be here today


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 6, 2008)

TBH, I can boot at insane voltages to 4.1gig so better than my old Q6600 but as far as benching in 3D Mark 2006 is concerened (which is why I tried the chip for the Palit overclocking thing) I cant bench any higher than my old Q6600 which is just over 3.8gig, anything over 3.85 crashes no matter what I do, have even taken 2 of the 4GB of my memory out in case that was making the overclock unstable but still nothing


----------



## Judas (Feb 6, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> TBH, I can boot at insane voltages to 4.1gig so better than my old Q6600 but as far as benching in 3D Mark 2006 is concerened (which is why I tried the chip for the Palit overclocking thing) I cant bench any higher than my old Q6600 which is just over 3.8gig, anything over 3.85 crashes no matter what I do, have even taken 2 of the 4GB of my memory out in case that was making the overclock unstable but still nothing



Been there TAT know how it feels ... If it wont then it wont go,well you still have the York fields to look forward too


----------



## trt740 (Feb 7, 2008)

Scratch what I said before I have a dog here, having a hard time hitting 3.6ghz getting very mad currently.Maybe things will get better. I'm at 1.352v and not stable yet, thats high for a xeon. I will say this chip is still very fast.



update it's gonna prime but man does this heat paste suck. 8x450 1.352v all other voltages at default , 98cf fan on high, two cores at 73c and two at 66c, figure that out. I reseated my heatsink 4 times so it's not the heatsink.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 7, 2008)

so it looks like the x3210 did better?


----------



## trt740 (Feb 7, 2008)

Scrizz said:


> so it looks like the x3210 did better?



yes much better. Still this chip will do 3.0ghz at just over a volt.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 7, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> TBH, I can boot at insane voltages to 4.1gig so better than my old Q6600 but as far as benching in 3D Mark 2006 is concerened (which is why I tried the chip for the Palit overclocking thing) I cant bench any higher than my old Q6600 which is just over 3.8gig, anything over 3.85 crashes no matter what I do, have even taken 2 of the 4GB of my memory out in case that was making the overclock unstable but still nothing



What kind of vcore on 3.8ghz? Also, Tatty and Tom...can you post your batch number etc.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 7, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> What kind of vcore on 3.8ghz? Also, Tatty and Tom...can you post your batch number etc.



Am at work ATM, will post batch when I get homew this evening, for 3.8gig I need 1.6V......thing is, it still runs pretty cool on air at those voltages which is obviously a strength.  I am running 24/7 at 3.6gig at just 1.35V in BIOS but the kike from 3.6 to 3.8 is BBBBIIIIGGGG as you can see.  For 4.1gig I put 1.75V thru her!   and she was still idleing at 40C on air.

At 3.6 24/7 she is idling at 26C on all cores in around 18C ambients never going above around 48C in orthos.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 7, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Am at work ATM, will post batch when I get homew this evening, for 3.8gig I need 1.6V......thing is, it still runs pretty cool on air at those voltages which is obviously a strength.  I am running 24/7 at 3.6gig at just 1.35V in BIOS but the kike from 3.6 to 3.8 is BBBBIIIIGGGG as you can see.  For 4.1gig I put 1.75V thru her!   and she was still idleing at 40C on air.
> 
> At 3.6 24/7 she is idling at 26C on all cores in around 18C ambients never going above around 48C in orthos.



mine runs much hotter and is acting like a b3 chip at 3.6ghz on 1.344v under load I'm hitting 71c on two cores. might be this crap thermal paste but i don't think so. Unless core temps is wrong. The surface of my chip never breaks 50c.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Coretemps looks wrong here to me but?*



trt740 said:


> mine runs much hotter and is acting like a b3 chip at 3.6ghz on 1.344v under load I'm hitting 71c on two cores. might be this crap thermal paste but i don't think so. Unless core temps is wrong. The surface of my chip never breaks 50c.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 7, 2008)

Tom, gotta get yourself some MX-2 and rule out the paste. It does look like a B3 with those cores. I hope I get a good batch number. I was hoping for a nice and cool 3.8ghz.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 7, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Tom, gotta get yourself some MX-2 and rule out the paste. It does look like a B3 with those cores. I hope I get a good batch number. I was hoping for a nice and cool 3.8ghz.



it a GO. I even changed the direction of the base I pointed the fan blowing up and the cores are still 7 degrees seperate. I'm also wondering if the sensor problem is not limited to wolfdale chips. look at the giant difference in socket temp and cores. Thats a big difference. I did noticed something good having the Cpu fan pull air directly over the N/B dropped it's temps under load about 6 degrees.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 7, 2008)

Tatty look at your box very close they have two stickers one says MODEL BX80562X3220SL9UP = B3 small sticker, Large sticker says PROD CODE BX80562X3220SLACT= GO  WTF. This is a B3 chip I can tell. It is running way too hot to be a GO. I can barely get stable past 3.6ghz , don't get me wrong this would be a very good b3 chip but it is running exactly like my old b3 Q6600 temp wise.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 7, 2008)

If you look at a review at clubit. for this cpu, there was a person with the same confusion. Evidentily he found out after running cpuz that it was in fact a GO. Check it out:

http://www.clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=CA1938011


----------



## trt740 (Feb 7, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> If you look at a review at clubit. for this cpu, there was a person with the same confusion. Evidentily he found out after running cpuz that it was in fact a GO. Check it out:
> 
> http://www.clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=CA1938011



I have the same cpuz shot states G0 but I find it hard to believe since it is labeled as both B3 and GO on the box and even at 1.13v two core almost hit 60c underload. 

this review and hes puzzeled aswell

Have this installed in a Gigabyte P35-DS4, and it runs well, even through Gigabyte told me it is not supported, something about Vcore range different from the Q6600 desktop version, both of which have the same CPUID. On that note, this processor from ClubIT does indeed have a CPUID of 06FB, and the processor was stamped with the SLACT spec. HOWEVER, the box it came in has labels with both the SLACT and SL9UP (the B3 revision) spec. (Take a close look on the box label here that ClubIT shows, and see for yourself.) Furthermore, *Intel's own "Processor Identification Utility" identifies this chip as a "06FB revision B3", as does the Gigabyte BIOS. CPUZ says its a 06FB-G0 revision. So, is it a G0 or a B3? I don't know, but it does work well in my setup.*


----------



## trt740 (Feb 7, 2008)

*this is what intel says it is 06FB  revision B6*



trt740 said:


> I have the same cpuz shot states G0 but I find it hard to believe since it is labeled as both B3 and GO on the box and even at 1.13v two core almost hit 60c underload.
> 
> this review and hes puzzeled aswell
> 
> Have this installed in a Gigabyte P35-DS4, and it runs well, even through Gigabyte told me it is not supported, something about Vcore range different from the Q6600 desktop version, both of which have the same CPUID. On that note, this processor from ClubIT does indeed have a CPUID of 06FB, and the processor was stamped with the SLACT spec. HOWEVER, the box it came in has labels with both the SLACT and SL9UP (the B3 revision) spec. (Take a close look on the box label here that ClubIT shows, and see for yourself.) Furthermore, *Intel's own "Processor Identification Utility" identifies this chip as a "06FB revision B3", as does the Gigabyte BIOS. CPUZ says its a 06FB-G0 revision. So, is it a G0 or a B3? I don't know, but it does work well in my setup.*


----------



## erocker (Feb 7, 2008)

Return it for a G0.  There is no way that's a G0 chip.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 7, 2008)

lol B6


----------



## trt740 (Feb 7, 2008)

Scrizz said:


> lol B6



I'm on the phone with intel and they don't know for sure LOL. They want me to pull it from the system stand by for a update, but from the box they cannot tell me. Have to go to work what a pain in the azz.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 7, 2008)

Well all I can say is that on this chip the B stepping is rated at 105W TDP and the Go is at 100W TDP, on both CPU-Z and actually more importantly Coretemps it is clearly indicated as a G0, and we have the same chips Tom from the same supplier, there is no way, even with insane voltages that a B3 stepping chip is gonna boot to 4gig+ on air!


----------



## trt740 (Feb 7, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Well all I can say is that on this chip the B stepping is rated at 105W TDP and the Go is at 100W TDP, on both CPU-Z and actually more importantly Coretemps it is clearly indicated as a G0, and we have the same chips Tom from the same supplier, there is no way, even with insane voltages that a B3 stepping chip is gonna boot to 4gig+ on air!



Intel tells me that they have no idea what B stepping is from there own identification utility it should say G0 or B3 not just B(they think simply B is gonna be a B3 chip but cannot say for sure) and they don't know what revision B6 is either. They Also can't explain two model numbers on the box and have never seen anything like it. I'm gonna pull the cpu later and give them that info. They asked me about the temps aswell and said that it should not run so hot if it's a GO. They seemed to indicated the distrubtor labeled it incorrectly and the rep bet me the chip will say Sl9UP on it we will see. Also he said intels Identification tool should tell what it is but for some reason it is not.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 7, 2008)

*tatty try this tool when you get home*



Tatty_One said:


> Well all I can say is that on this chip the B stepping is rated at 105W TDP and the Go is at 100W TDP, on both CPU-Z and actually more importantly Coretemps it is clearly indicated as a G0, and we have the same chips Tom from the same supplier, there is no way, even with insane voltages that a B3 stepping chip is gonna boot to 4gig+ on air!



http://www.intel.com/support/processors/tools/piu/


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 7, 2008)

trt740 said:


> http://www.intel.com/support/processors/tools/piu/



Okey Dokey, I will get back to you, I am leaving work shortly........30 minute drive.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Paul you wanted this*



Tatty_One said:


> Okey Dokey, I will get back to you, I am leaving work shortly........30 minute drive.



FPO/batch # L738A612  Who know maybe it is a Go but just not a good overclocker with poor labeling on the box.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 7, 2008)

hey as an aside, I am almost at the 5000 post point!


----------



## trt740 (Feb 7, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> hey as an aside, I am almost at the 5000 post point!



Please tatty put the monkey back,even his azz would be better than that.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 7, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Intel tells me that they have no idea what B stepping is from there own identification utility it should say G0 or B3 not just B(they think simply B is gonna be a B3 chip but cannot say for sure) and they don't know what revision B6 is either. They Also can't explain two model numbers on the box and have never seen anything like it. I'm gonna pull the cpu later and give them that info. They asked me about the temps aswell and said that it should not run so hot if it's a GO. They seemed to indicated the distrubtor labeled it incorrectly and the rep bet me the chip will say Sl9UP on it we will see. Also he said intels Identification tool should tell what it is but for some reason it is not.



that's some weird stuff there


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 7, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Please tatty put the monkey back,even his azz would be better than that.



Awwwww check my custom title


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 7, 2008)

Here ya go, conflicting info from Everest, Intel processor ID, Coretemps and CPU-Z.

Batch No L737A830.....the important thing here is that on the Intel label with the Batch No is Product code identifier as "SLACT" which is G0 stepping, the smaller label does say SL9UP which is the B3 but that little label appears to be the retailers (or distributor), I think it's the Intel one we should be relying on.

Pack date 10/25/07


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 7, 2008)

trt740 said:


> FPO/batch # L738A612  Who know maybe it is a Go but just not a good overclocker with poor labeling on the box.



Pack date?  yours is a different batch to mine....whats the max you can boot to windows on?


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 7, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Awwwww check my custom title



congrats!


----------



## trt740 (Feb 7, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Pack date?  yours is a different batch to mine....whats the max you can boot to windows on?



10/30/07, didn't try a max boot this chip is off the chart temp wise. I gonna RMA and get a X3210 thats has GO in the title and comes with a free game.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 7, 2008)

trt740 said:


> 10/30/07, didn't try a max boot this chip is off the chart temp wise. I gonna RMA and get a X3210 thats has GO in the title and comes with a free game.



I will swop you my 3220 for your 3210 if you like!  my temps are excellent, just cant bench stable above 3.8gig in 2006


----------



## trt740 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well let me see how the B-och runs first. I'm still smarting over this crap i have now. i must either have the worst G0 chip or a mismarked B3. I'm gonna pull it now and see.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 7, 2008)

Man, I hope I have better luck with my chip. Not to say that 3.8ghz is bad, but we are spoiled overclockers... Mine will be here tomorrow.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 8, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Man, I hope I have better luck with my chip. Not to say that 3.8ghz is bad, but we are spoiled overclockers... Mine will be here tomorrow.



With every thing on default with Zalman Super thermal grease ZM_STG1 I'm hitting 56c on one core and thats after about 5 minutes. Also stamped on the chip is the GO code. This might be the worse temperature wise chip I have ever owned. I bet with the stock cooler it hits over 70c at stock. Plus I am spoiled but this chip is not even a bad chip it is horrible. I bet these cores aren't this hot, I bet the thermal sensor is bad on that T junction because the socket reads 31c


----------



## trt740 (Feb 8, 2008)

*the max on this tatty*



trt740 said:


> I hope you get a great chip like tatty that way we will know this is a fluke.



is about 3.9ghz using a tesla coil :shadedshu   . I'm done it's stock for me until the X3210 comes. can you imagine this junk in a server, in confined space. this would be a malfunctioning mess.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 8, 2008)

trt740 said:


> is about 3.9ghz using a tesla coil :shadedshu   . I'm done it's stock for me until the X3210 comes. can you imagine this junk in a server, in confined space. this would be a malfunctioning mess.



Yeah, but you should be able to rma for temp issues anyway. Not to say that it isn't an inconvenience, but at least there is a recourse.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 8, 2008)

trt740 said:


> is about 3.9ghz using a tesla coil :shadedshu   . I'm done it's stock for me until the X3210 comes. can you imagine this junk in a server, in confined space. this would be a malfunctioning mess.



So, you're going back to a x3210?


----------



## trt740 (Feb 8, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> So, you're going back to a x3210?



Yes going full circle after seeing two X3220 chips one(tatty) matching my old X3210 and one (mine ) being a heap of crap I decided to go the cheaper route. Also I think they are confused with theses x3220 chips because you will notice they don't list them as GO chips as they do the X3210 chip in the title. Paul yours will turn out to best the best of them watch and see. I'm going to sell my video card and get a cheaper 3850 then preorder a  Q9450 if this chip doesn't do 3.8ghz.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 8, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Yes going full circle after seeing two X3220 chips one(tatty) matching my old X3210 and one (mine ) being a heap of crap I decided to go the cheaper route. Also I think they are confused with theses x3220 chips because you will notice they don't list them as GO chips as they do the X3210 chip in the title. Paul yours will turn out to best the best of them watch and see. I'm going to sell my video card and get a cheaper 3850 then preorder a  Q9450 if this chip doesn't do 3.8ghz.



Let's hope at this point it's the best of the best. I almost preordered a Q9450, when I saw the release date was going to be 2/18. Now it's been pushed back to 3/17. If it's not a great chip, I'll RMA and go the same route. It's kind of funny. I've already been trying to unload my 8800GT for a 3850+ cash. No real bites yet. I think I might start another thread for this.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 8, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Let's hope at this point it's the best of the best. I almost preordered a Q9450, when I saw the release date was going to be 2/18. Now it's been pushed back to 3/17. I'll probably go the same route. If it's not a great chip, I'll RMA and go the same route. It's kind of funny. I've already been trying to unload my 8800GT for a 3850+ cash. No real bites yet. I think I might start another thread for this.



i'm going to put my 8800 gts on ebay. I have been using my father inlaws 8500 gt 256mb 49.00 card and it plays everything no problem at med settings. So I'm going to get a cheaper video card maybe even a 8600 gt if this chip blows.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 8, 2008)

let's just hope no one else ends up with your B6? lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 8, 2008)

Tom, here is a screenie with temps for mine at6 3.6Gig so you can compare, I have overvolted a little as I was doing a 2006 run earlier, how does it compare with yours at 3.6?


----------



## trt740 (Feb 8, 2008)

*here is mine at 3.0ghz speed step on and voltage at 1.256*

as you can see this is a hot running mother


----------



## trt740 (Feb 8, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Tom, here is a screenie with temps for mine at6 3.6Gig so you can compare, I have overvolted a little as I was doing a 2006 run earlier, how does it compare with yours at 3.6?



okay one of two things is happening here tatty lives at the north pole or my chip plain sucks. Also I have a brand new xeon server chip for sale great for colder climates or in a room that is unheated. It doubles as a space heater and computer cpu , come warm your chestnuts by the computer


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 8, 2008)

trt740 said:


> okay one of two things is happening here tatty lives at the north pole or my chip plain sucks.



hahahaha, did your thermal paste do on right?  when i first did my quad I was getting good results, and I had to resit it, when i put the thermal paste on i must of done it wrong, my temps were like 15 C more than before.  So i took it off and cleaned it well and put on much less paste, and back to normal


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 8, 2008)

that is way to hot, something has to be wrong!


----------



## trt740 (Feb 8, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> that is way to hot, something has to be wrong!



yes this chip is not running right or has a bad thermal sensor


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 8, 2008)

trt740 said:


> yes this chip is not running right or has a bad thermal sensor



I think I remember you saying earlier that the cores said real high numbers and the CPU sensor read real low.  That is odd, sorry to hear that, wish you luck!  What kind of CPU cooler are you using?


----------



## trt740 (Feb 8, 2008)

*great for comparison to tattys*



Tatty_One said:


> Tom, here is a screenie with temps for mine at6 3.6Gig so you can compare, I have overvolted a little as I was doing a 2006 run earlier, how does it compare with yours at 3.6?



this is with a 98cf fan on a Zerotherm UFO heatsink and 250mm side fan blowing on the chip, aswell as several other case fans, in a lower level of a home in winter.









next just for shits and giggles i'm gonna mount the stock heatsink.


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 8, 2008)

and is that at load or at idle?

and man Im jealous 3.6ghz on 1.33 volts!!!!!!  it takes me 1.5 to get there

I think I might have to switch over to the xeons


----------



## trt740 (Feb 8, 2008)

idle stand bye for load


----------



## trt740 (Feb 8, 2008)

*okay 1 minute of load at 3.6ghz*



trt740 said:


> idle stand bye for load


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 8, 2008)

ok, I had the same problem, my thermal paste was bad, half the cores were 10 degrees more than the other two.  I think you should try to re-apply the paste.  I say this because I just went through this same problem like 2 weeks ago. 

And theres no way it should be that hot, maybe 50's or low 60's with the air and that low voltage, but seeing 70 on 2 of the cores makes me believe that your seeing the same problem I had.


----------



## hat (Feb 8, 2008)

may need to lap the cooler/IHS.


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 8, 2008)

hat said:


> may need to lap the cooler/IHS.



I doubt he needs to, but Im sure it would help eh


----------



## trt740 (Feb 8, 2008)

*stock cooler idle*



asb2106 said:


> I doubt he needs to, but Im sure it would help eh


----------



## trt740 (Feb 8, 2008)

*stock cooler*

load everything at default after about 2 minutes


----------



## trt740 (Feb 8, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> ok, I had the same problem, my thermal paste was bad, half the cores were 10 degrees more than the other two.  I think you should try to re-apply the paste.  I say this because I just went through this same problem like 2 weeks ago.
> 
> And theres no way it should be that hot, maybe 50's or low 60's with the air and that low voltage, but seeing 70 on 2 of the cores makes me believe that your seeing the same problem I had.



tried 3 heat pastes and two heatsinks still way too hot.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 8, 2008)

*stock heatsink low voltage 3.0ghz*



trt740 said:


> tried 3 heat pastes and two heatsinks still way too hot.








as you can see there is something very wrong with this chip also as I typed this it hit 80c on two cores and the cores temps started getting farther appart


----------



## hat (Feb 8, 2008)

What does the Xeon stock cooler look like? Same as the high-end Core 2 heatsink I imagine... copper core?


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 9, 2008)

trt I'd get rid of that chip quick.


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 9, 2008)

trt740 said:


> tried 3 heat pastes and two heatsinks still way too hot.



thats a bummer that your having all those troubles with it.  Are you gonna return it as a defective chip?


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 9, 2008)

trt740 said:


> as you can see there is something very wrong with this chip also as I typed this it hit 80c on two cores and the cores temps started getting farther appart



Tom, I'm sorry man. Send it back.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 9, 2008)

Here's my first prime run. 1.425v and low fan speed. Good, but not great.


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 9, 2008)

rather have the temps say ** to Tjunction that the actual temp?  Dont want to see high 50's eh


----------



## trt740 (Feb 9, 2008)

*not sure I can send it back*

it doesn't error at stock and thats really all it is ment to run at.Even if it hits 70c on stock voltage it's operating normally and is  14 degrees below it's thermal threshold. That what they are gonna tell me I bet. The average stock end user would never even know the difference. I bet i'm suck with it. From intels stand point it function properly and they only warranty stock speeds, but from my stand point it's a total piece of crap. Pus if I didn't have such great air flow in my case I bet I would be blue screen of deathing like crazy.


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 9, 2008)

trt740 said:


> it doesn't error at stock and thats really all it is ment to run at.Even if it hits 70c on stock voltage it's operating normally and is  14 degrees below it's thermal threshold. That what they are gonna tell me I bet. The average stock end user would never even know the difference. I bet i'm suck with it. From intels stand point it function properly and they only warranty stock speeds, but from my stand point it's a total piece of crap. Pus if I didn't have such great air flow in my case I bet I would be blue screen of deathing like crazy.



where did you get it from?  I would just say the temps are getting way out of hand, as they are.  Just because the threshold is set where it is, you would be crazy to run it anywhere near that.  I bet you could get atleast a replacement, just say it locks up or something


----------



## trt740 (Feb 9, 2008)

*are these temps  safe operation, hum I'm not sure but this might be a problem*



asb2106 said:


> that is way to hot, something has to be wrong!



wtf:


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 9, 2008)

are you running it with no heatsnyc???   trying to blow it eh@@@!!!


----------



## trt740 (Feb 9, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> are you running it with no heatsnyc???   trying to blow it eh@@@!!!



nope stock heatsink. just a fine intel high quality server chip. it's only 1.432v Hope it didn't melt my motherboard socket.


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 9, 2008)

trt740 said:


> nope stock heatsink. just a fine intel high quality server chip. it's only 1.432v



thats insane@!  HOLY WOW!  I would ship that thing back so fast......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trt740 (Feb 9, 2008)

*here is the other end of the spectrum 1v*



asb2106 said:


> thats insane@!  HOLY WOW!  I would ship that thing back so fast......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



  crazy thing is it is functioning normally this is one golden piece of shit cpu


----------



## trt740 (Feb 9, 2008)

*strangley amazing chip lowest voltage my motherboard has*

I'm done now. Night all good luck Pauly boy with your chip.


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 9, 2008)

yuck! that really sucks!  I wish you luck in getting it replaced


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 9, 2008)

trt740 said:


> okay one of two things is happening here tatty lives at the north pole or my chip plain sucks. Also I have a brand new xeon server chip for sale great for colder climates or in a room that is unheated. It doubles as a space heater and computer cpu , come warm your chestnuts by the computer



19C ambients


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 9, 2008)

Thing is, I have the complete opposite to Trt, mine needs quite a lot of volts to get past 3.6gig but even at 1.6V she still runs cool, like 31C idle, 53C orthos load.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 9, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Thing is, I have the complete opposite to Trt, mine needs quite a lot of volts to get past 3.6gig but even at 1.6V she still runs cool, like 31C idle, 53C orthos load.



Tatty, I think mine is like yours. Though I'm getting very low vcore for 3.0ghz stable.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 9, 2008)

Second run. Wanted to see how low I could get the vcore for 3.0ghz stable, before I started going higher. This was an overnight test.Check out the low vcore and temps here...


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 9, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Tatty, I think mine is like yours. Though I'm getting very low vcore for 3.0ghz stable.



I can do 3gig on something like 1.275V and yes, yours has a lwer vid than mine which will explain that.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 9, 2008)

Third run. I'm fascinated by the low voltage this chip will take for 3.0ghz. Take a look at this vcore...


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 9, 2008)

Very nice!    now lets see what volts you need for a stable 3.6!!


----------



## trt740 (Feb 9, 2008)

*what do you think 875.00 for A QX9650 oem*



Tatty_One said:


> Very nice!    now lets see what volts you need for a stable 3.6!!



well I'm thinking about it.


----------



## erocker (Feb 9, 2008)

$875 is a damn good deal for the best chip out there.  It's expensive, but you are the type of guy who should get one.  I don't think you will be satisfied untill you do.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 9, 2008)

My luck I would buy it and it would run like my crap xeon lol i'm gonna think on it in 6 months it will cost 400.00. It might stop my upgrade BS but then again it is a total dumb ass move to buy a 800.00 chip.


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 9, 2008)

trt740 said:


> i'm gonna think on it in 6 months it will cost 400.00. It might stop my upgrade BS but then again it is a total dumb ass move to buy a 800.00 chip.



yah i dont know about that, I have been waiting for the 6800 to come down in price for almost a year and its still 900 bucks


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 9, 2008)

trt740 said:


> My luck I would buy it and it would run like my crap xeon lol i'm gonna think on it in 6 months it will cost 400.00. It might stop my upgrade BS but then again it is a total dumb ass move to buy a 800.00 chip.



If anything Tom, you should pick up a Q9450 or Q9550 when they come out in march. Most likely, that's what I'm going to do. I reall do think $800 is way too much for any chip, considering the next step down from it will cost you half as much a month from now.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 9, 2008)

Tom, IMO (for what it's worth) unless you are going to go TEC or high end water cooling you will be wasting your money, of course with that cooling, it will add to the expense of the chip.

If I were you, running on good air, I would shop around and pre-order a Yorkfield Q9550, they have the higher 8.5x multiplier, on your motherboard looking at it's recent FSB performance you should get around 4.3gig out of the chip and that could almost be 24/7, it will only cost you 60% of the price of the QX9650 which on air will probably not give you much more than 4.4gig in any case.......just my thoughts.


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 9, 2008)

what do you think the temps will be like on the new quads when you get up to 4ghz?

on air?
water?


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 9, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> what do you think the temps will be like on the new quads when you get up to 4ghz?
> 
> on air?
> water?



At a guess, if it took, say 1.45V to get it to 4gig then around mid twenties at idle and mid forties at load, probably on average 5-8C less than a Q6600 at idle and 10-12C less at load, but as I said, thats just a guess.

best way to determine is ask a E8500 or 8400 owner what their temps are for idle and load at 4gig and add about 6 or 7C at idle and 10-12C at load.


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 9, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> At a guess, if it took, say 1.45V to get it to 4gig then around mid twenties at idle and mid forties at load, probably on average 5-8C less than a Q6600 at idle and 10-12C less at load, but as I said, thats just a guess.
> 
> best way to determine is ask a E8500 or 8400 owner what their temps are for idle and load at 4gig and add about 6 or 7C at idle and 10-12C at load.



thats exciting, I just got my q6600 about 3 months ago but i have a good feeling I will be dropping it for a new one, now the q9450 is gonna have a 7.5 multi right?

sucks these new procs have low multi's its gonna take some huge FSB to hit 4ghz


----------



## DOM (Feb 9, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> thats exciting, I just got my q6600 about 3 months ago but i have a good feeling I will be dropping it for a new one, now the q9450 is gonna have a 7.5 multi right?
> 
> sucks these new procs have low multi's its gonna take some huge FSB to hit 4ghz



its X8 so you need 500 FSB to get 4GHz


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 9, 2008)

*Here is 3.6ghz stable so far. 1.45v and low fan speed.*


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 9, 2008)

are those results with the nirvana cooler?


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 9, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> thats exciting, I just got my q6600 about 3 months ago but i have a good feeling I will be dropping it for a new one, now the q9450 is gonna have a 7.5 multi right?
> 
> sucks these new procs have low multi's its gonna take some huge FSB to hit 4ghz



8x multi for the 9450...............


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_future_Intel_Core_2_microprocessors#.22Yorkfield.22_.2845_nm.29


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 9, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> are those results with the nirvana cooler?



Yup, it sure is.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 9, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> *Here is 3.6ghz stable so far. 1.45v and low fan speed.*



those are great temps considering the chips max is 85c


----------



## trt740 (Feb 9, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> *Here is 3.6ghz stable so far. 1.45v and low fan speed.*



those are great temps considering the chips max is 85c, these are not q6600 which run at max 71c


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 9, 2008)

Well, the cpu temp max is 85c, but the core tjunction is 100, so it's even better. I'm having trouble getting it stable over 3.6 w/o giving it more than 1.5v. There is is a tremendous jump in the amount of vcore needed over 3.6.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 9, 2008)

See the strange thing for my chips is in these pics if you look, pic one is at idle at 3.8gig and shows how much voltage I need to get there.....may need a little less than this though, but shows idle temps even at that voltage, pic 2 shows the same but at load, I actually had Sceincemark 2 AND CPUmark 2.1 running in the background to give an indication of everyday usage and the temps are really nice I think for those volts.

It's also clear from this that cpu mark dont test the core as much as SM2 does!


----------



## DOM (Feb 10, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> See the strange thing for my chips is in these pics if you look, pic one is at idle at 3.8gig and shows how much voltage I need to get there.....may need a little less than this though, but shows idle temps even at that voltage, pic 2 shows the same but at load, I actually had Sceincemark 2 AND CPUmark 2.1 running in the background to give an indication of everyday usage and the temps are really nice I think for those volts.
> 
> It's also clear from this that cpu mark dont test the core as much as SM2 does!



do you get the same temps with coretemp 0.96.1 ?

cuz whats your rooms temp also ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 10, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> do you get the same temps with coretemp 0.96.1 ?
> 
> cuz whats your rooms temp also ?



Last night when I did that, in my study with central heating on around 18 or 19C.  Have not tried 0.96.1, I will download that and see if there are any differences.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 10, 2008)

My chips great for low voltage running , but anything past 3.6ghz is crazy hot.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 10, 2008)

trt740 said:


> look at this, this is the lowest votage my motherboard goes too


----------



## trt740 (Feb 12, 2008)

*here is my chip max 24/7 clock*

Arctic cooler MX2 heat paste and Zerotherm UFO 120 cooler with 98cf fan on high






*strange chip needs very low voltage but runs hot as hell. Heck the VID is only 1.20v*


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 12, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Arctic cooler MX2 heat paste and Zerotherm UFO 120 cooler with 98cf fan on high
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man, I wish you had another board to try it in. I'd like to see if those temps are being read properly. You should send it to me, so I can test it on my board.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 12, 2008)

*it is going to be rmaed*

x3210 is coming. Something wrong with it,  it is way too hot.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 12, 2008)

it it it is good to have x3210


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 12, 2008)

trt740 said:


> x3210 is coming. Something wrong with it it it is way too hot.



so they are taking it back, thats good


----------



## kerio (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I just got my hands on a Xeon X3230. What motherboard would you all recommend. Thanks ahead of time for your help.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 13, 2008)

kerio said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just got my hands on a Xeon X3230. What motherboard would you all recommend. Thanks ahead of time for your help.



So, this is the first X3230 here, I think. A little pricey for me, but I'm interested in seeing what it will do. Gigabyte P35/X38 boards do quite well with Xeons.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 13, 2008)

kerio said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just got my hands on a Xeon X3230. What motherboard would you all recommend. Thanks ahead of time for your help.



fire that bad boy up and let here fly


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 13, 2008)

*Playing around with low voltages/temps. *


----------



## trt740 (Feb 13, 2008)

new chip came today doesn't run nearly as cool as tattys but all the cores are within 1 degree of each other. The chip will do 3.6ghz at 1.432v and for a X3210 thats 1500MHz, it will touch 70c but thats 15c lower than Intels max recommended  temps and 30c lower than the max Tjunction temps. It will do 3.0ghz at 1.22v and runs very cool. It only appears to need more voltage at about 3.6ghz. It's vid is 1.25v, my first x3210 was better but not by much.We will see if it benches at 4.0ghz later I want the heat paste to bed in. Something was seriously wrong with my X3220.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 13, 2008)

trt740 said:


> new chip came today doesn't run nearly as cool as tattys but all the cores are within 1 degree of each other. The chip will do 3.6ghz at 1.432v and for a X3210 thats 1500MHz, it will touch 70c but thats 15c lower than Intels max recommended  temps and 30c lower than the max Tjunction temps. It will do 3.0ghz at 1.22v and runs very cool. It only appears to need more voltage at about 3.6ghz. It's vid is 1.25v, my first x3210 was better but not by much.We will see if it benches at 4.0ghz later I want the heat paste to bed in. Something was seriously wrong with my X3220.



Glad to see your sorted, I have my x3220 up for sale, have no idea what I am getting to replace it yet and I am going to give SLi a try with a couple of these Palit 8800GT's so I spose it has to be a quad.  Nowhere here can you get a X3120 with G0 stepping so I might have to try my luck with another Q6600.....I am still not totally convinced about the Yorkfields yet so I will wait until a few members have them before I decide to get one.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Here is an example of my core temps while I burn in the paste*



Tatty_One said:


> Glad to see your sorted, I have my x3220 up for sale, have no idea what I am getting to replace it yet and I am going to give SLi a try with a couple of these Palit 8800GT's so I spose it has to be a quad.  Nowhere here can you get a X3120 with G0 stepping so I might have to try my luck with another Q6600.....I am still not totally convinced about the Yorkfields yet so I will wait until a few members have them before I decide to get one.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 13, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Glad to see your sorted, I have my x3220 up for sale, have no idea what I am getting to replace it yet and I am going to give SLi a try with a couple of these Palit 8800GT's so I spose it has to be a quad.  Nowhere here can you get a X3120 with G0 stepping so I might have to try my luck with another Q6600.....I am still not totally convinced about the Yorkfields yet so I will wait until a few members have them before I decide to get one.



I think if my e8400 was a indication then I would say 480/520Fsb 24/7 with x8 multipler would be possible and benching around 540fsb.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 13, 2008)

nice trt, glad to see you got rid of that "B6" lol


----------



## trt740 (Feb 13, 2008)

tatty get a e8500 they will do 5.0ghz on air for benching


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 14, 2008)

trt740 said:


> tatty get a e8500 they will do 5.0ghz on air for benching



Maybe some will, but they still dont score as high as a Q6600 at 3.8gig in 2006!


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 14, 2008)

*At stock speed, 1.12v and PASSIVE CPU Cooling*


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 14, 2008)

Thats shockingly nice!    Call me a boring old fart....I dont dabble with the lower end of the range much, I go straight for the bonfire at 1.6V!


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 14, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Thats shockingly nice!    Call me a boring old fart....I dont dabble with the lower end of the range much, I go straight for the bonfire at 1.6V!



Usually I'm the same way, but these Xeons are just incredible with low voltages. So I had to play with it. The scary thing is, I think I can go lower on the vcore.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 15, 2008)

*my old bios had more droop here is my first x3210*


----------



## trt740 (Feb 15, 2008)

*here is mine set up like a x3220 thats lowest voltage my  motherboard will go*



Paulieg said:


> *At stock speed, 1.12v and PASSIVE CPU Cooling*


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 15, 2008)

Tom, you gotta try it on passive cooling...


----------



## trt740 (Feb 15, 2008)

okay unplugging the fan results soon to follow


----------



## trt740 (Feb 15, 2008)

*Okay while this was running prime with the fan on for about a hour*

I reached in and unplugged the heatsink fan then closed the case. So to begin with this chip was good and hot and it is overclocked 300 mghz.  Here it is passive
 not too bad at all. this chip could be run passive no problem.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 15, 2008)

These Xeons run so cool. Never thought I'd be able to run a Quad core passively....


----------



## trt740 (Feb 15, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> These Xeons run so cool. Never thought I'd be able to run a Quad core passively....



I wonder how it would do with that new bigg azz scythe heatsink passive or a ultra extreme.


----------



## kerio (Feb 15, 2008)

My first attemt at overclocking ever. here is my X3230


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 15, 2008)

kerio said:


> My first attemt at overclocking ever. here is my X3230



No screen shot.. LOL


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 15, 2008)

trt740 said:


> I wonder how it would do with that new bigg azz scythe heatsink passive or a ultra extreme.



Yeah, that would be an interesting experiment.


----------



## kerio (Feb 15, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> No screen shot.. LOL



fixed


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 15, 2008)

kerio said:


> My first attemt at overclocking ever. here is my X3230



Good start. Now let's get her to 3.0ghz. Set the fsb to 333x9. You may need to add just a little bit of vcore, and watch your RAM divider.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 15, 2008)

kerio said:


> My first attemt at overclocking ever. here is my X3230



Oh, and if you want help OCing it more, it would be very helpful to fill out your system specs.


----------



## kerio (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## kerio (Feb 15, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Oh, and if you want help OCing it more, it would be very helpful to fill out your system specs.



added my system specs. Will be upgrading more parts next week.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 15, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Good start. Now let's get her to 3.0ghz. Set the fsb to 333x9. You may need to add just a little bit of vcore, and watch your RAM divider.



Why only a 9x multi?, that thing has 10x multi, with a 266mhz FSB 10x should be much better than 9.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 17, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Why only a 9x multi?, that thing has 10x multi, with a 266mhz FSB 10x should be much better than 9.



Yeah, I forgot the x3230 has a 10x multi.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 18, 2008)

*I just switched out boards. I seem to have less vdroop on this board. I'm testing some higher clocks, and using OCCT for stability, since it has failed when I was prime stable on several cpu's. Vcore is set on 1.48v *


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 19, 2008)

all right guys. I have to ask a question. Im in a debate, and I'd figure to ask here since trt, paul, and dan are in the same thread... I'm looking at getting a quad thrown into my system. and I am leaning towards a xeon, but others say to go with the new e8400's... So what I am asking is if you guys think its worth going quad over the e8400. I do A LOT of multi tasking stuff and so i'm just off on what to do. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hat (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey TRT you gotta stop changing hardware so much!!
Also, what priority setting do you use in Prime95?


----------



## trt740 (Feb 19, 2008)

*hat to change the last CPU it was malfunctioning*



hat said:


> Hey TRT you gotta stop changing hardware so much!!
> Also, what priority setting do you use in Prime95?



I use small FFT and blend.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 19, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> all right guys. I have to ask a question. Im in a debate, and I'd figure to ask here since trt, paul, and dan are in the same thread... I'm looking at getting a quad thrown into my system. and I am leaning towards a xeon, but others say to go with the new e8400's... So what I am asking is if you guys think its worth going quad over the e8400. I do A LOT of multi tasking stuff and so i'm just off on what to do. Thanks in advance.



a e8400 is a great chip but cannot multitask aswell as any quad AMD included. Get a quad if you are mainly a multitasker.


----------



## hat (Feb 19, 2008)

trt740 said:


> I use small FPU and blend.



no I mean what priority? Just run it at default?
I run really long blend tests with Orthos on priority 9


----------



## trt740 (Feb 19, 2008)

hat said:


> no I mean what priority? Just run it at default?
> I run really long blend tests with Orthos on priority 9



I run it at default Small FFT and I also use blend at default.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 19, 2008)

trt740 said:


> a e8400 is a great chip but cannot multitask aswell as any quad AMD included. Get a quad if you are mainly a multitasker.



Yeah, my e6400 can't really multi task at all. so I want to do quad... I just want your guys thoughts on also another thing.. xeon or regular "Q"??


----------



## trt740 (Feb 19, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, my e6400 can't really multi task at all. so I want to do quad... I just want your guys thoughts on also another thing.. xeon or regular "Q"??



Any quad is good ,however, to be fair a e8400 will multitask better than a e6400 because it has 3 times the on chip memory, but a quad has atleast 4 times as much on chip memory and two more cores than a E6400. So the quad is even better than the e8400. The e8400 is still very good if it was say 160.00 I would buy it , but it's not. It costs about the same most places as a X3210, so for mutitasking go with the X3210.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 19, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Any quad is good ,however, to be fair a e8400 will multitask better than a e6400 because it has 3 times the on chip memory, but a quad has atleast 4 times as much on chip memory and two more cores than a E6400. So the quad is even better than the e8400. The e8400 is still very good if it was say 160.00 I would buy it , but it's not. It costs about the same most places as a X3210.



all right, I got you on that.. I'm thinking of the x3220 myself.. I don't mind spend the extra for it. and seeing the thread I am more liking it over and over again... You've helped me out a lot trt and I thank you again for it.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 27, 2008)

Post your  Xeon E3110 results here and any of the Xeon  3300 quads as well


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 27, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Post your  Xeon E3110 results here and any of the Xeon  3300 quads as well



Ohhh no not again!   I am getting the E8500 methinks, maybe on a 790i board with some DDR3, me kits starting to sell nicely!  Can't wait to see how your new Xeon blows


----------



## trt740 (Mar 28, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Ohhh no not again!   I am getting the E8500 methinks, maybe on a 790i board with some DDR3, me kits starting to sell nicely!  Can't wait to see how your new Xeon blows



well it was as close to a E8500 as I could get and will hold me over tell I get one or from what I understand a X8500 may be on the way. Unlocked


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2008)

I need to be a ghost to you TRT! That way I can get the type of deals you get!


----------



## trt740 (Mar 28, 2008)

these bastards I missed it. http://clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=CA1938468


----------



## trt740 (Mar 28, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I need to be a ghost to you TRT! That way I can get the type of deals you get!



My e3110 was 199.00


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2008)

trt740 said:


> these bastards I missed it. http://clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=CA1938468



That even hit me in the gut man! I don't really know about switching processors like you do all the time... Would there be anything you'd have to do to your system with the amount of processor swap you do?


----------



## trt740 (Mar 28, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> That even hit me in the gut man! I don't really know about switching processors like you do all the time... Would there be anything you'd have to do to your system with the amount of processor swap you do?



Na I just like to play, and you don't have to do a thing. Just drop it in. I kinda wanted to compare the top dual core against the top current quad. The E3110 are just rebadged E8500 chips with 9x locked in intead of 9.5. So we will see. It is as close as you can get to a e8500.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 28, 2008)

EVery once in a while when swapping chips, you'll have to uninstall the cpu driver and reboot. Sometimes Windows doesn't like to go from a dual to a quad, for instance, and only 2 cores of the quad will show. Uninstalling and rebooting almost always fixes this.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2008)

Wile E said:


> EVery once in a while when swapping chips, you'll have to uninstall the cpu driver and reboot. Sometimes Windows doesn't like to go from a dual to a quad, for instance, and only 2 cores of the quad will show. Uninstalling and rebooting almost always fixes this.



Yeah, I've seen that to happen. It shows in my Device Manager that I still have two cores of he E6400 in there and two cores of the Q6700. I saw it a day later when I was coherent enough to check on the reasons why my "Digital Cable Registering" stopped working. I still haven't found a way to fix it.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 28, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, I've seen that to happen. It shows in my Device Manager that I still have two cores of he E6400 in there and two cores of the Q6700. I saw it a day later when I was coherent enough to check on the reasons why my "Digital Cable Registering" stopped working. I still haven't found a way to fix it.


Uninstall all 4 cores in device manager, and reboot. Should come back as all Q6700 then.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 28, 2008)

Man this Wolfdales have screwed up sensor this is my 2 one and this xeons cores read the same but it is telling me my chip idles at 41c in core temps my Qx9650 with two more cores and double the on chip memory didn't idle at that temp , plus the socket temp reads almost 20c cooler. WTF this is a Xeon aswell what the heck kind of quality control is that. Maybe it just core temps, real temps has it in the 30c range on the cores at idle. That seems even high for a dual core. I think as has been posted, theses sensors only work at the top end not the low end. Under load real temps say 54c and core temps 63c with 1.39v at 4.0ghz. I don't know which is right but core temps seems a bit high at that voltage. Socket temp with Asus probe under load is 27c.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 28, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Man this Wolfdales have screwed up sensor this is my 2 one and this xeons cores read the same but it is telling me my chip idles at 41c in core temps my Qx9650 with two more cores and double the on chip memory didn't idle at that temp , plus the socket temp reads almost 20c cooler. WTF this is a Xeon aswell what the heck kind of quality control is that. Maybe it just core temps, real temps has it in the 30c range on the cores at idle. That seems even high for a dual core. I think as has been posted, theses sensors only work at the top end not the low end. Under load real temps say 54c and core temps 63c with 1.39v at 4.0ghz. I don't know which is right but core temps seems a bit high at that voltage. Socket temp with Asus probe under load is 27c.



here is my old E8400 at near the same voltage with core temps. the differece is nearing 28c under load. There is no way.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 28, 2008)

trt740 said:


> here is my old E8400 at near the same voltage with core temps. the differece is nearing 28c under load. There is no way.











The xeon is the bottom chip it's being Identified wrong as a E8400


----------



## trt740 (Mar 28, 2008)

trt740 said:


>



I suppose those temps could be right the socket temps are hotter. either way 63c is not near the danger zone but man are these chips different the Xeon appears to run hotter alot hotter. If that correct.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2008)

When I popped in my Q6700, the first time CPU-Z loaded, it said it was an Qx6700... I wish I took a screen shot! lol... The temps are just crazy. I've known to trust Core Temp, but Real Temp shows that its the same as your ASUS probe. The only funny thing is that your Chip has an Identity crysis! Three different programs, and three different Processors.... lol...


----------



## trt740 (Mar 29, 2008)

This Xeon has a problem that two of the three wofdales Ive owned have had it, it will prime at 4.0ghz at 1.4v but if you hit the reset button the system hangs , if you shut down in windows or turn off the computer it won't hang. It works fine at 3.9ghz all around reset button included. This might be a motherboard issue aswell. I have notice when Gigabyte boards reset they actually shut down quickly and restart, and thats seems morth stable than the traditional reset.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 29, 2008)

Okay well 3.94ghz is all shes gonna do so far 24/7 not horrible but not great either.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 29, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Post your  Xeon E3110 results here and any of the Xeon  3300 quads as well



Just got my e3110 this morning. I'll post some results screenies tonight.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 29, 2008)

trt740 said:


> This Xeon has a problem that two of the three wofdales Ive owned have had it, it will prime at 4.0ghz at 1.4v but if you hit the reset button the system hangs , if you shut down in windows or turn off the computer it won't hang. It works fine at 3.9ghz all around reset button included. This might be a motherboard issue aswell. I have notice when Gigabyte boards reset they actually shut down quickly and restart, and thats seems morth stable than the traditional reset.



Tom, I think it may be your board. I'm not experiencing this issue on my Giga x38., nor did I have a problem with my e8400 on my Giga p35 DS3 either.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 29, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Tom, I think it may be your board. I'm not experiencing this issue on my Giga x38., nor did I have a problem with my e8400 on my Giga p35 DS3 either.



I think it might be a bios issue because if I use the windows restart function it is fine at 4.0ghz and it just primed for 2 hours at 4.0ghz. The funny thing is two out of three chips did this exact same thing.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 29, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Tom, I think it may be your board. I'm not experiencing this issue on my Giga x38., nor did I have a problem with my e8400 on my Giga p35 DS3 either.



Paul look at my signature LOL!!!! What x38 board did you buy ? are you gonna go crossfire? and while I'm thinking of it when my Gigabyte DS4 P35 board comes back from it's second RMA. I'm gonna try this chip in that board. Then as much as I like them both they are going the ebay way. Time for a DFI or Asus X38 or 790 board.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 29, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Paul look at my signature LOL!!!! What x38 board did you buy ? are you gonna go crossfire? and while I'm thinking of it when my Gigabyte DS4 P35 board comes back from it's second RMA. I'm gonna try this chip in that board. Then as much as I like them both they are going the ebay way. Time for a DFI or Asus X38 or 790 board.



A QX9770?? Already? You crazy bastard!  I traded my IP35 Pro and my x3220 for a Gigabyte X38-DS4 and a e6850. . I turned around and sold the e6850, and bought the e3110..pocketing a bit left over.  Oh, by the way. I just did an OCCT run stable with the e3110: 4.25Ghz on 1.425v. I'll post screenies later!


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 30, 2008)

*My New e3110. Looking good so far, but she's got more. I know it! *


----------



## nflesher87 (Mar 30, 2008)

trt I was wondering if you were really going through with the purchase, I figured you would after all you said PMing me!

and not freaking bad paul!


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 30, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> why this show default clock is 5000mhz!?!?! weird! (attachment)



Umm, are you using a OCCT beta? That could be the problem. Also, this post does not belong in this thread. Please create a new thread for this question.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 30, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> trt I was wondering if you were really going through with the purchase, I figured you would after all you said PMing me!
> 
> and not freaking bad paul!



Ah yes Qx9770 on the way fresh my friend.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 30, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> A QX9770?? Already? You crazy bastard!  I traded my IP35 Pro and my x3220 for a Gigabyte X38-DS4 and a e6850. . I turned around and sold the e6850, and bought the e3110..pocketing a bit left over.  Oh, by the way. I just did an OCCT run stable with the e3110: 4.25Ghz on 1.425v. I'll post screenies later!



nice wow!!!!!  Mine is now stable at 8.5x483 FSB 4.105 Ghz  priming now but the reset thing has me baffeled must be a bios problem. It didn't do that with my Qx9650 at least not when the cpu primes.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 30, 2008)

*here is a shot of it at around 30 minutes*



trt740 said:


> nice wow!!!!!  Mine is now stable at 8.5x483 FSB 4.105 Ghz  priming now but the reset thing has me baffeled must be a bios problem. It didn't do that with my Qx9650 at least not when the cpu primes.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 30, 2008)

you know trt, your cpu-z keeps throwing me off! But I can't believe what both those wolfy's have done! pretty nice right there!


----------



## trt740 (Apr 1, 2008)

Paul whats your max stable 24/7 clock


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 1, 2008)

anybody pick up an X3350 yet? I'm just wondering what to expect


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 1, 2008)

I have another Q6600 on the way, thing is it is supposed to be a bit special.....we will see, it has a ViD of just 1.150   most out now Vid at 1.3+!!!  I will finally find out if Vid really does mean better overclocks   If it's a star chip I will keep it for a couple of months until 9550 prices have come down a bit.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 1, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> anybody pick up an X3350 yet? I'm just wondering what to expect



here is a thread to look at http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=181781


----------



## trt740 (Apr 1, 2008)

trt740 said:


> here is a thread to look at http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=181781



Okay sold the prior Xeon E3110 (made 40.00), bought a new one and the new chip overclocks stable past 4.2ghz but after 4.06ghz starts to a have the reset error  I had before. The board will  hang during boot  up unless you use a hard reset or by using the start button. If you use the reset button it hangs. This chip will do 4.050 ghz at 1.304v. I think the reset problem is part chip part motherboard bios. However ,this chip does near 200 mghz faster than the last chip before this problem starts.Might be time for a maximus formula. Also the t junction sensor are a mess as they all are, core temps says one core idles at 46c and one at 36c under load they equal out. The prior chip wasn't bad at all I think in another motherboard it would have done 4.2ghz, but in this board with a functioning reset button only did 3.845ghz. This one is a little better. For example If that chip had been in my old Gigabyte P35, which always does a hard reset (even if you used the reset button)  there would have been no problem at all.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 2, 2008)

*I think this is impressive*


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 2, 2008)

I think it is to! now only if CPU-Z get the dang name right! It looks really good man! love that FSB!


----------



## trt740 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Wow!!! Im impressed this chip really taking off*



Cold Storm said:


> I think it is to! now only if CPU-Z get the dang name right! It looks really good man! love that FSB!



and the whole reset problem is not a issue here . With this performance look out a maximus may not be in the future


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 2, 2008)

well, if you feel that way, by the way that is sweet now, I could see about taking off your hands... But, I can see where you want to keep your board! it looks really sweet man!


----------



## trt740 (Apr 3, 2008)

If you want my P5K-E let me know or off to ebay it will go.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 5, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Paul whats your max stable 24/7 clock



I think I'll get 4.41 stable, but I'm still testing. Max stable right now is 4.25ghz (500x8.5).


----------



## trt740 (Apr 6, 2008)

*check this out and it's gonna go higher*



Paulieg said:


> I think I'll get 4.41 stable, but I'm still testing. Max stable right now is 4.25ghz (500x8.5).


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 6, 2008)

TRT, you have some massive head room there man! 

@paulieg, I believe with those temps and settings you can hit 4.41.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 6, 2008)

*I think my ram is maxed to go higher gonna have to drop it*



Cold Storm said:


> TRT, you have some massive head room there man!
> 
> @paulieg, I believe with those temps and settings you can hit 4.41.


 

down a bit


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 6, 2008)

trt740 said:


> down a bit



I can't see your face!?! or is it a kid!? Well, it maybe time to think about getting that ram you where talking about. But, I think that'll be when you sell those two beautiful boards! Damn it man, I'm thinking of water, and your selling the P5K board! :shadedshu


----------



## trt740 (Apr 6, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I can't see your face!?! or is it a kid!? Well, it maybe time to think about getting that ram you where talking about. But, I think that'll be when you sell those two beautiful boards! Damn it man, I'm thinking of water, and your selling the P5K board! :shadedshu



ah yes and it has a upgraded thermalright mosfit cooler aswell on it's upside mosfits. thats my wife


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 6, 2008)

Even nicer! btw ygpm... You have anything in your sights for Ram?? Getting another kit of your transends, or trying to find a good 2x2gb kit?


----------



## trt740 (Apr 6, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Even nicer! btw ygpm... You have anything in your sights for Ram?? Getting another kit of your transends, or trying to find a good 2x2gb kit?



na I'm upgraded out for a while. My wife will kill me if I don't stop


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 6, 2008)

lol, its time to spend time with the family! good man! lol.. Can't wait till she gets "tired" of ya!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 6, 2008)

trt740 said:


> na I'm upgraded out for a while. My wife will kill me if I don't stop



I'm already dead!


----------



## trt740 (Apr 6, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> I'm already dead!



Tatty I saw ya on Tv ya almost got the tourch!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 6, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Tatty I saw ya on Tv ya almost got the tourch!!!



yeah i dropped it in protest of China's Human Rights issues!  I was the old geezer with the white stick!


----------



## trt740 (Apr 6, 2008)

Priming 4.377 ghz now 8.5x515fsb will posted after it goes a while


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice, Nice man! Waiting to see that!


----------



## trt740 (Apr 6, 2008)

*here it is at 1hr 40 minutes of prime.*



Cold Storm said:


> Nice, Nice man! Waiting to see that!









I think i will try for 4.4ghz now. I upped the voltage but I don't think I need that much.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 6, 2008)

trt740 said:


> I think i will try for 4.4ghz now. I upped the voltage but I don't think I need that much.



I know my chip needs drastically more voltage after I get up over 4.2ghz. You might actually need that much vcore. What kind of vdroop are you getting?


----------



## trt740 (Apr 6, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I know my chip needs drastically more voltage after I get up over 4.2ghz. You might actually need that much vcore. What kind of vdroop are you getting?



no it's priming at that voltage now and droop is .15v .It priming now at 4.4v need 1.448v after droop. 8.5x 518fsb.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 6, 2008)

anyone know there is a bios setting program that captures it from windows anyone know what it is called.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 6, 2008)

From what I know you have to keep on going from your bios then restarting your computer, and it's still saved as a clip art since it was done while the computer was on... here is a link to a site with a person asking that. I'll try it in a second and see if it works myself... if not, well its back to Google.. lol


----------



## trt740 (Apr 6, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> From what I know you have to keep on going from your bios then restarting your computer, and it's still saved as a clip art since it was done while the computer was on... here is a link to a site with a person asking that. I'll try it in a second and see if it works myself... if not, well its back to Google.. lol



It just this bios is crazy to keep typing has about 50 settings.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 6, 2008)

lol, yeah, I was wondering how long it took you to type that... It didn't work for me.. so google I go. The only way I truly know to do is with a camera... but thats a pain its self.. getting it right...
A lot of those settings I am not even sure what they do!


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 6, 2008)

all right, after looking and looking.. If you don't have a dos type printer hooked up to your computer then there isn't anything the print screen button can do.. The only way people say that they have gotten away from the long periods of writing out the things is to use a camera. Load it onto your computer and just post pictures of it..


----------



## trt740 (Apr 6, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> all right, after looking and looking.. If you don't have a dos type printer hooked up to your computer then there isn't anything the print screen button can do.. The only way people say that they have gotten away from the long periods of writing out the things is to use a camera. Load it onto your computer and just post pictures of it..



there is one for sure I have seen it and used it but it was a long time ago.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 6, 2008)

If you say there is, Then continue I will. Only was at page 3.. and there is so many ways to word it..


----------



## trt740 (Apr 6, 2008)

*well this will prime here it is after 14minutes*



Cold Storm said:


> If you say there is, Then continue I will. Only was at page 3.. and there is so many ways to word it..



I had to up the chip voltage a bit and it's starting to heat up as is my north bridge. I will delete this and update it after it primes longer but here it is 4.4ghz after 14 minutes . this is not blend but small fttp or whatever it is called.

Update  This is on air case  with closed.  Okay it failed at 33 minutes .I think i'm gonna stop I don't want to pumps any more voltage for now. I could get it stable heat is the factor here.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 6, 2008)

Pretty nice there! I got something for ya. Xtreme Systems Has something for ya, I believe... hope it helps

Edit: or this might be the son of what you had! Smart Video Recorder 3


----------



## trt740 (Apr 7, 2008)

All I can say is this chip is awesome it does 8x500 at 1.30v. My case fans are all at 60 percent as is my cpu cooler and according to real temps I'm at 47c under load. Paul I bet would agree aswell. His chip is as good or better than mine.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 7, 2008)

Glad you are liking it man! very glad! Can't wait to see who can win.. Paulieg or TRT??? lol.. I know its not like that, but sounded good in my head!


----------



## alleycat (Apr 8, 2008)

i thought this was about nice full tower ATX cases lol ? =S now were on xeon processors (btw they pwn you in the face and are super reliable)


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 8, 2008)

??? Its all ways been xeon processors... I don't get where your at with this... It seems that the new Xeon Wolfy are some real damn nice chips. I think I would get them any day over the regular E8400... IMO.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 8, 2008)

I'll do some posting after it cools down a bit. It's like 80c today, and we don't want to turn on the central air yet. I am creeping up toward 4.5ghz on 1.475v. However, MCH is starting to get quite toasty.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 8, 2008)

Hmmm..It may be quite toasty, but its some sweet clocks! Sweet Clocks!


----------



## DOM (Apr 13, 2008)

Need more NB volts 

small fft


----------



## trt740 (Apr 14, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Need more NB volts
> 
> small fft



nice


----------



## trt740 (Apr 14, 2008)

*here is my new 24/7 with high fsb using rampage formula*


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 14, 2008)

trt740 said:


>


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 14, 2008)

trt740 said:


>



Very nice Tom


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 14, 2008)

Dude, thats a sweet oc! Glad to see it! you da man!


----------



## trt740 (Apr 14, 2008)

*trying to get this stable aswell*



Tatty_One said:


> Very nice Tom


----------



## erocker (Apr 14, 2008)

How many NB volts does THAT take?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 14, 2008)

If you get that stable.... you know what we're talking about... damn!


----------



## trt740 (Apr 14, 2008)

*here is a better shot so far*



trt740 said:


>









looks like a E8200 would do well in this board.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 17, 2008)

well post some results someone got a xeon out there


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 17, 2008)

trt740 said:


> well post some results someone got a xeon out there



I'm thinking of getting the big brother Xeon of The Q9450... what you think?? I can sell my processor to someone for $230...


----------



## trt740 (Jun 17, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I'm thinking of getting the big brother Xeon of The Q9450... what you think?? I can sell my processor to someone for $230...



I think it's a`waste really a Q6700 will do 3.6ghz and most Q9450 chips won't prime over 3.6ghz. So it's really the same now a Q9550 will do 3.9ghz if you can get a x3660 or Q9550 thats different.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 17, 2008)

trt740 said:


> I think it's a`waste really a Q6700 will do 3.6ghz and most Q9450 chips won't prime over 3.6ghz. So it really the same



All right.. back to the drawing board then. I do thank you for your thoughts in it man!


----------



## Wile E (Jun 17, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> All right.. back to the drawing board then. I do thank you for your thoughts in it man!



Just sell your soul, and grab a QX. lol.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 17, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Just sell your soul, and grab a QX. lol.



Had one lost my soul when I sold  it best chip ever, then my xeon dual. Was a monster chip but money pulled it away and greed

here is the thread now.  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=54948&highlight=qx9650+overclocking


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 17, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Just sell your soul, and grab a QX. lol.



If I only could!!!!


----------



## trt740 (Jun 28, 2008)

*testing a unreal E8500 will do 4.35 prime stable*



Cold Storm said:


> If I only could!!!!



and I can tell that heat is the only thing that is stopping it from 4.4ghz. it will prime for 25 until it gets to about 83c then errors. I will post some screen shots later.  It will do 4.1ghz at 1.224v 9x456fsb and will boot and prime at 7.5x550fsb. I haven't owned a wolfdale like this ever.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

trt740 said:


> and I can tell that heat is the only thing that is stopping it from 4.4ghz. it will prime for 25 until it gets to about 83c then errors. I will post some screen shots later.  It will do 4.1ghz at 1.224v 9x456fsb and will boot and prime at 7.5x550fsb. I haven't owned a wolfdale like this ever.



Man, that just isn't right! That's some sick a$$ stuff right there! Can't wait to see those screen shots!


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 28, 2008)

Looking good, Tom. Heat issues? What vcore are you at when you hit 83c?


----------



## trt740 (Jun 28, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Looking good, Tom. Heat issues? What vcore are you at when you hit 83c?



I think like 1.36v is all, it seems that this chip is acting like the 45 Quad once they get near 1.36v they get hot hot. Give me five minutes and I will show you. It could also be the goofy wolfdale sensors issues aswell.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 28, 2008)

trt740 said:


> I think like 1.36v is all, it seems that this chip is acting like the 45 Quad once they get near 1.36v they get hot hot. Give me five minutes and I will show you. It could also be the goofy wolfdale sensors issues aswell.



The e8500's were not supposed to have the sensor bug at all. What are you using to check temps?


----------



## trt740 (Jun 28, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> The e8500's were not supposed to have the sensor bug at all. What are you using to check temps?



They do have the bug my other e8500 had it example giant temp jump going from even 1.324v to 1.37v like 10 degrees.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 28, 2008)

*here is an example of the difference*



trt740 said:


> They do have the bug my other e8500 had it example giant temp jump going from even 1.324v to 1.37v like 10 degrees.



I set this to 1.312v and 9.5x443 for a easy temp comparison , you will see a big difference and not that big a voltage change. I will reseat my cpu fan and see how it goes. I think it won't change this chip seems to run with very low voltage well but gets hot fast.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 28, 2008)

trt740 said:


> I set this to 1.312v and 9.5x443 for a easy temp comparison , you will see a big difference and not that big a voltage change. I will reseat my cpu fan and see how it goes. I think it won't change this chip seems to run with very low voltage well but gets hot fast.



reseated heatsink with same result


----------



## Wile E (Jun 28, 2008)

Dont you think it's time to step up to more extreme types of cooling? lol. 

Once you have water installed, swapping the chip is just as easy as swapping with an air cooler that uses a backplate.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 28, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Dont you think it's time to step up to more extreme types of cooling? lol.
> 
> Once you have water installed, swapping the chip is just as easy as swapping with an air cooler that uses a backplate.



Nope I like air. Water is just to involved for me LOL, cool but involved.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 28, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Nope I like air. Water is just to involved for me LOL, cool but involved.



Yeah, but only on initial setup. After that, swapping is just as easy, as you don't have to drain the loop or anything. You can just unbolt the block, move it out of the way for a minute, and swap in the new chip, bolt the block back on, and fire up.


----------



## DOM (Jun 28, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, but only on initial setup. After that, swapping is just as easy, as you don't have to drain the loop or anything. You can just unbolt the block, move it out of the way for a minute, and swap in the new chip, bolt the block back on, and fire up.



yeah it is easy I took out the SB really didnt need it  but still got 3 blocks CPU, NB, GPU and its still easy to change out the cpu

plus it drops the load temps quite a bit vs air


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

I don't know... I know that water would be the way to go, but I'm still stuck on air! Lol. I might go water with this next venture, once I start playing with a GTX 280 or what not...


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jun 28, 2008)

trt740 said:


> I set this to 1.312v and 9.5x443 for a easy temp comparison , you will see a big difference and not that big a voltage change. I will reseat my cpu fan and see how it goes. I think it won't change this chip seems to run with very low voltage well but gets hot fast.




I'm sorry Tom, what are your idle temps?

Since you seem to be into "fiddling", why not attempt to calibrate RealTemp to make sure the prog is reporting fairly accurate temps? (under Calibration-halfway through page)


p.s. per USPS your package arrived in Omaha last night, should get it today! 
      ...still no mobo to drop it into....


----------



## trt740 (Jun 28, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> I'm sorry Tom, what are your idle temps?
> 
> Since you seem to be into "fiddling", why not attempt to calibrate RealTemp to make sure the prog is reporting fairly accurate temps? (under Calibration-halfway through page)
> 
> ...



give us some results and the cabibration thing looks like work lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm still a person that is torn between Real Temp and Core Temp.. Just all because of where they take the temps...


----------



## trt740 (Jun 28, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I'm still a person that is torn between Real Temp and Core Temp.. Just all because of where they take the temps...



Don't be on the 45nm real temps is the best but even then these senors are bad most of the time and used really to throttle the cpu.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Don't be on the 45nm real temps is the best but even then these senors are bad most of the time and used really to throttle the cpu.



All right. I see where you are going at with the 45nm chips


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 28, 2008)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=379208 8 x 500 (Currently Folding at 4ghz)
E3110 on a P5K dlx Team Xtreme DDR2 1300 DA750


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

That is pretty nice CD! How is that Ram doing for ya on the oc'ing compared to others?


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 28, 2008)

It will run boot at 1400 and will run benches at 1333 but t's much happier at certain straps...so depedning on my multi/FSB I found 1254 and 1138 to be good.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

You like that ram over names like Tracers and so forth???


----------



## trt740 (Jun 28, 2008)

this e8500 is priming now at 8x500 4.0ghz at 1.208v WoW!!! will post a screenie later. Thats is low low voltage for 4.0ghz temps are 55c max load. The vid on this chip is 1.05v

Here is it beginning to prime. Thats a new best low voltage for me at 4.0ghz gonna try lower than 1.2v later.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 28, 2008)

Just thought I would give it a shot: Tankguys sells it.






http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=378444


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jun 28, 2008)

trt740 said:


> this e8500 is priming now at 8x500 4.0ghz at 1.208v WoW!!! will post a screenie later. Thats is low low voltage for 4.0ghz temps are 55c max load. The vid on this chip is 1.05v
> 
> Here is it beginning to prime. Thats a new best low voltage for me at 4.0ghz gonna try lower than 1.2v later.




VERY low voltage, indeed! I think the newer batches of these chips seem to require less volts but, in turn, pump out more heat. Kinda like ATI's newest process shrink...

Does this take the sting out of selling your E3110?


----------



## trt740 (Jun 28, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> VERY low voltage, indeed! I think the newer batches of these chips seem to require less volts but, in turn, pump out more heat. Kinda like ATI's newest process shrink...
> 
> Does this take the sting out of selling your E3110?



yes but they are close to each other. okay true 8 hour prime 8x500 at 1.212v


----------



## olhorobot (Nov 25, 2008)

hi there!
i've got a supermicro x7dwa-n and a pair of 5440 @ 2.83 GHz.

any idea if and how i can overclock these?

thanks in advance!


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 25, 2008)

olhorobot said:


> hi there!
> i've got a supermicro x7dwa-n and a pair of 5440 @ 2.83 GHz.
> 
> any idea if and how i can overclock these?
> ...



BSEL mod to 1600MHz for starters. After that I'm not sure about what software supports the PLL. SetFSB might since it also supports some other 5400's like my Z7S.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 25, 2008)

It's winter, I'm going to see if I can pull 3.8 off my Xeon x3210


----------



## Homeless (Nov 27, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with an x3220 with 1.3125 vid?


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 27, 2008)

Homeless said:


> Anyone have any experience with an x3220 with 1.3125 vid?



Yup, I had one, best I could bench on (2006) was 3.8gig at 1.525v, I could get more but on the longer benches on air she would get to hot, good thing about the chip though was that she would run all day at 3.6gig on about 1.375V and cool.


----------



## Homeless (Nov 28, 2008)

Sounds good to me.  Hopefully I'll have as much luck as you


----------



## olhorobot (Dec 1, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> BSEL mod to 1600MHz for starters. After that I'm not sure about what software supports the PLL. SetFSB might since it also supports some other 5400's like my Z7S.



dan,
do you know a good tutorial or "how to" BSEL mod?

thanks =)


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Dec 1, 2008)

Just picked up an E8600 Stepping E0  Batch# Q823A221 with a pack date of 7/31/08..default vid is 1.10v's.

Will do 4gig @ 1.2v's stable....got It up to 4.5 @ 1.4 so far 2hrs Prime stable..Max temps were 66c.....will prime overnight tonight to put it to the test.....running some games now.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 1, 2008)

{JNT}Raptor said:


> Just picked up an E8600 Stepping E0  Batch# Q823A221 with a pack date of 7/31/08
> 
> Will do 4gig @ 1.2v's stable....got It up to 4.5 @ 1.4 so far 2hrs Prime stable..Max temps were 66c.....will prime overnight tonight to put it to the test.....running some games now.



VERY nice!


----------



## niko084 (Dec 1, 2008)

Homeless said:


> Anyone have any experience with an x3220 with 1.3125 vid?



Is it a G0? That makes a difference too, but ya they clock like nuts too..

My x3210 does 425x8 3400 @ 1.375 all day 

A x3220 I built about 6 months ago did 420x9 3780 @ 1.425

Both G0's


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Dec 4, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> VERY nice!




Thanks Tatty...finally settled on 4400 @ 1.36 prime stable Small FFT's 12hr's......good enough for me....and fast as heck.  



Needed 1.45 for 4500 rock stable....but I don't wanna run that much voltage 24/7.


----------



## Homeless (Dec 8, 2008)

niko084 said:


> Is it a G0? That makes a difference too, but ya they clock like nuts too..
> 
> My x3210 does 425x8 3400 @ 1.375 all day
> 
> ...



Yeah it's a g0.  I'm having trouble getting over 3.2ghz though


----------



## Homeless (Dec 13, 2008)

I was wondering if someone could help me with my settings.  Been trying to get something stable for awhile, but i'm not sure if I just hit the limit or I'm doing something wrong.  VID = 1.3125

Intel Xeon x3220 @ 3.52ghz (440x8) VTT 1.38 PLL 1.57 Vcore 1.45 LLC enabled
Xigmatek s1283 w/ Bracket
Crucial PC 8500 5-5-5-15 @ stock

3.6 requires about .05 more volts.  3.7 requires another .05


----------



## Wile E (Dec 14, 2008)

1.5V @ 3.6Ghz is about average for a G0. I don't think you should need that much pll tho. And my old G0 Q66 liked the CPU GTL reference at .67.


----------



## simplec1 (Dec 28, 2008)

New Core:Q6600 @ 3615.55 MHz
Old Core:E7200 @ 3421.04 MHz


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 20, 2009)

About 15 pages back some got a B6 Xeon X3220, and irony has struck. I got a B6 revision. 

I think i might need water to get the temps under control on this puppy. Im running 1.33v at 9x375 and im hitting temps in the 60's under load, and she still isn't as stable as ide like. Im trying to push for 3.4Ghz and get her stable though. Yarrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## niko084 (Jan 20, 2009)

pepsi71ocean said:


> About 15 pages back some got a B6 Xeon X3220, and irony has struck. I got a B6 revision.
> 
> I think i might need water to get the temps under control on this puppy. Im running 1.33v at 9x375 and im hitting temps in the 60's under load, and she still isn't as stable as ide like. Im trying to push for 3.4Ghz and get her stable though. Yarrrrrrrrrrrrrr



60c is great for a Xeon, they are rated for higher temps then the desktop counterparts.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jan 20, 2009)

Cheap memory is limiting me.


----------



## niko084 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> Cheap memory is limiting me.



I got 6x1 gb sticks of D9 GMH
2 of them have done 1150 @ 2.15 5-5-5-15
4 of them have done 900 @ 2.10 4-4-4-12


----------



## simplec1 (Jan 21, 2009)

I got my Quad to get up to 3.7 but heat was an issue, I might consider going liquid soon but for now 3.61Ghz is enough for me


----------



## niko084 (Jan 21, 2009)

simplec1 said:


> I got my Quad to get up to 3.7 but heat was an issue, I might consider going liquid soon but for now 3.61Ghz is enough for me



Fill in your system specs!


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 21, 2009)

niko084 said:


> Fill in your system specs!



yarrrrrr, i agree.


Im considering WC, from my friend redwings he is selling it and i think its just fate that has brough the wc and my xeon together.


----------

